# La paghetta ...



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?

A voi la parola....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


be io l ho iniziata ad avere a 13 anni una vera paghetta, 20 euro a settimana.
poi ha 17 anni ho iniziato a lavorare e tanti saluti


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


ritengo che la paghetta non debba essere, se riferita ai figli ovviamente, un compenso a qualche prestazione, ma una forma per educarli al risparmio  e ricondurli al valore del denaro


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


Non induci certo al risparmio qualcuno regalandogli i soldi.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non induci certo al risparmio qualcuno regalandogli i soldi.


pero i tempi sono cambiati. io vedo oggi ragazzini di 10 anni che vanno in giro da soli a roma, e hanno il cellulare e allora si che gli dai i soldi, ma come glieli fai guadagnare a 10 anni? se vai bene a scuola? non potrebbero poi interpretarlo come : fare qualcosa solo per ottenerne un altra?
perhce io a 13/14 anni 20 euro, o 20 mila lire, me li facevo bastare per il cinema e il mc donalds del sabato dopo scuola, poi mica si usciva in settimana...per cui avanzavano pure, ma avevo un eta piu adulta per meritarli piuttosto che averli regalati


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero i tempi sono cambiati. io vedo oggi ragazzini di 10 anni che vanno in giro da soli a roma, e hanno il cellulare e allora si che gli dai i soldi, ma come glieli fai guadagnare a 10 anni? *se vai bene a scuola? *non potrebbero poi interpretarlo come : fare qualcosa solo per ottenerne un altra?
> perhce io a 13/14 anni 20 euro, o 20 mila lire, me li facevo bastare per il cinema e il mc donalds del sabato dopo scuola, poi mica si usciva in settimana...per cui avanzavano pure, ma avevo un eta piu adulta per meritarli piuttosto che averli regalati


Ti pare niente? Ma anche: ti rifai il letto. Metti a posto la camera. Cose così.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti pare niente? Ma anche: ti rifai il letto. Metti a posto la camera. Cose così.


non e' poco, pero' non credi che sarebbe piu saggio lasciare la valutazione a te e i soldi a lui?
non so ...io ho sempre pensato che dire: se fai questo ti do la paghetta, fosse solo deleterio....perche non ci sara sempre papa a darmi la paghetta perche faccio le cose...
piuttosto, mi dai la paghetta perche ho fatto delle cose...al contrario...
con me hanno fatto cosi...infatti non l avevo tutte le settimane


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non e' poco, pero' non credi che sarebbe piu saggio lasciare la valutazione a te e* i soldi a lui?
> *non so ...io ho sempre pensato che dire: se fai questo ti do la paghetta, fosse solo deleterio....perche non ci sara sempre papa a darmi la paghetta perche faccio le cose...
> piuttosto, mi dai la paghetta perche ho fatto delle cose...al contrario...
> con me hanno fatto cosi...infatti non l avevo tutte le settimane


No.


----------



## Stark72 (15 Aprile 2015)

Devono imparare il valore dei soldi.
I miei sono ancora piccolini e non amo che maneggino soldi, ma capita.
Il maschietto si mette da parte qualche soldarello che viene dai nonni o anche da me ogni tanto, perché poi quando raggiunge una certa cifra si compra qualche giochino ed anzi una parte dei suoi "risparmi" a Pasqua l'ha usata per comprarmi l'uovo.
La piccola proprio non ci capisce nulla, ha rifiutato 5 euro dal nonno perché c'era un angolino strappato e quindi erano brutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


SI
Ho ottenuto enormi risultati con sto sistema.
Io noto su un quaderno ogni sabato la sua somma.

Quando lei è presa dalla smania acquisti viene lì e dice...papààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààà...mi dici quanti soldi ho in conto?

Ho notato che è molto parsimoniosa con i suoi soldi...

Poi si è anche "inventata" dei lavori, tipo dama di compagnia della nonna...ecc...ecc...

Con i suoi risparmi è riuscita a comprarsi un iphone 5 e ora anche l'ipod...

Mio padre iniziò con la paghetta che avevo 8 anni...

L'aspetto educativo è: ragazzi impariamo ad amministrarci...

Il valore del denaro è sempre relativo a quanto riesci a guadagnare no?

Altrimenti lei ragiona...basta chiedere e cash...


----------



## FataIgnorante (15 Aprile 2015)

Avevo la paghetta settimanale. Per me è stata educativa. Quando finivo quei soldi non ce ne erano altri. Se non andavo bene a scuola, o facevo qualche guaietto, avevo anche la sospensione della paghetta.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Devono imparare il valore dei soldi.
> I miei sono ancora piccolini e non amo che maneggino soldi, ma capita.
> Il maschietto si mette da parte qualche soldarello che viene dai nonni o anche da me ogni tanto, perché poi quando raggiunge una certa cifra si compra qualche giochino ed anzi una parte dei suoi "risparmi" a Pasqua l'ha usata per comprarmi l'uovo.
> La piccola proprio non ci capisce nulla, ha rifiutato 5 euro dal nonno perché c'era un angolino strappato e quindi erano brutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io ho insegnato il valore dei soldi, dicendole quanto costa la roba in ore di lavoro no?
Esempio: guarda che io per pagarti il bus della scuola annuale devo lavorare quasi una settimana...

Sta roba l'ho imparata in Ungheria.
Vedevo che nessuno comperava carne al mercato...

Operaio ungherese mi disse, guarda che per comperare un kilo di carne io devo lavorare due giorni.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Avevo la paghetta settimanale. Per me è stata educativa. Quando finivo quei soldi non ce ne erano altri. Se non andavo bene a scuola, o facevo qualche guaietto, avevo anche la sospensione della paghetta.


E io dovevo anche rifondere i danni...come quella volta che sfasciai l'auto...di papi...a sedici anni...se solo penso che ho una figlia di 15 anni...che non usa le auto come facevo io all'epoca....porco can quella volta che i vigili telefonarono a mio padre dicendogli...sta tento...tieniti le chiavi dell'auto in tasca...

Ho sfasciato un auto...solo per tentare di andare con l'auto in una pista di motocross...ho preso una sorta di cunetta...l'auto si capotò....

Pagata a mio padre fino all'ultima lira...niente vacanze...tre mesi di dura conceria....


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che la paghetta non debba essere, se riferita ai figli ovviamente,* un compenso a qualche prestazione*, ma una forma per educarli al risparmio  e ricondurli al valore del denaro


Lo trovo diseducativo anche io, qualsiasi prestazione in ambito familiare, come l'esempio sopra da me riportato, i figli lo devono recepire come un dovere, come un partecipare alle attività di famiglia e non come un lavoro retribuito.
Al contrario, la elargirei più volentieri per attività "extra", ad esempio farsi aiutare a sistemare la cantina, tagliare il prato, etc.....


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


può aiutare ad imparare a gestire i soldi, ma non la legherei mai al concetto di ricompensa. Dare una mano in casa come rifarsi il letto o andare a scuola e studiare, è un dovere.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Lo trovo diseducativo anche io, qualsiasi prestazione in ambito familiare, come l'esempio sopra da me riportato, i figli lo devono recepire come un dovere, come un partecipare alle attività di famiglia e non come un lavoro retribuito.
> Al contrario, la elargirei più volentieri per attività "extra", ad esempio farsi aiutare a sistemare la cantina, tagliare il prato, etc.....


Ma sai il detto di mio padre?
Questa è casa lasagna
chi non lavora non magna.


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> può aiutare ad imparare a gestire i soldi, ma non la legherei mai al concetto di ricompensa. *Dare una mano in casa come rifarsi il letto o andare a scuola e studiare, è un dovere.*


Sono d'accordo


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> può aiutare ad imparare a gestire i soldi, ma non la legherei mai al concetto di ricompensa. Dare una mano in casa come rifarsi il letto o andare a scuola e studiare, è un dovere.


Quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> può aiutare ad imparare a gestire i soldi, ma non la legherei mai al concetto di ricompensa. Dare una mano in casa come rifarsi il letto o andare a scuola e studiare, è un dovere.


Il punto è proprio quello, il dovere. L'idea di DOVERE fare qualcosa è avulsa dalla testa di un bambino, proprio perchè è un bambino. Allora devi per forza legarlo alla ricompensa. Altrimenti non apprende o comunque lo farà sempre controvoglia. Poi magari si aggiusta il tiro, eccome no, ma crescendo e comunque se cazzo non fai quello che ti dico io o non ti comporti bene niente dindi. E ci mancherebbe. La paghetta non è e non può essere una rendita. Questo è sbagliato.


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio quello, il dovere. L'idea di DOVERE fare qualcosa è avulsa dalla testa di un bambino, proprio perchè è un bambino. Allora devi per forza legarlo alla ricompensa. Altrimenti non apprende o comunque lo farà sempre controvoglia. Poi magari si aggiusta il tiro, eccome no, ma crescendo e comunque se cazzo non fai quello che ti dico io o non ti comporti bene niente dindi. E ci mancherebbe. La paghetta non è e non può essere una rendita. Questo è sbagliato.


Anche su questo sono d'accordo, hai una parte di ragione anche tu (non ti allargare, ho detto solo una parte )


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

ci vorrebbe mary poppins...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio quello, il dovere. *L'idea di DOVERE fare qualcosa è avulsa dalla testa di un bambino, proprio perchè è un bambino. Allora devi per forza legarlo alla ricompensa*.* Altrimenti non apprende o comunque lo farà sempre controvoglia*. Poi magari si aggiusta il tiro, eccome no, ma crescendo e comunque se cazzo non fai quello che ti dico io o non ti comporti bene niente dindi. E ci mancherebbe. La paghetta non è e non può essere una rendita. Questo è sbagliato.


Non sono d'accordo... come mai ho iniziato ad andare a scuola a 6 anni senza ricevere nessuna ricompensa? E si, tante volte lo facevo controvoglia, quale bambino ama andare a scuola sempre? Ma l'avrei fatto controvoglia anche se mi avessero pagato. Da bambino fai certe cose perchè i genitori ti fanno capire che vanno fatte in quel modo... educare a suon di soldi mi pare una gran cazzata.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... come mai ho iniziato ad andare a scuola a 6 anni senza ricevere nessuna ricompensa? E si, tante volte lo facevo controvoglia, quale bambino ama andare a scuola sempre? Ma l'avrei fatto controvoglia anche se mi avessero pagato. Da bambino fai certe cose perchè i genitori ti fanno capire che vanno fatte in quel modo... educare a suon di soldi mi pare una gran cazzata.


Ma ci sono anche metodi empirici no?
Sai che fece mio padre per insegnarmi che la scuola è un suo dovere legato ad un mio diritto?

Mi disse, guarda che se non vai a scuola, vengono i carabinieri in casa a vedere come mai...io devo mandarti a scuola perchè tu hai diritto all'istruzione...la scuola è un obbligo...

Dissi...ma figuriamoci...trame ordite da maestre vecchie e cattive...

Rimasi a casa.

E venne il maresciallo con due pennacchi...

Da grande seppi che era stato uno show ordito di comune accordo tra mio padre e il maresciallo...

Ma usai lo stesso sistema per convincere mia figlia...della necessità di stare sul seggiolino...in auto...
Sai com'è ero in vacanza a Merano...lagundo...e là conosco bene il maresciallo...dissi...senti io passo tu mi fermi e fai il cazziatone alla bambina...

Ohi, da quel giorno, si assicurava sempre di essere ben legata al seggiolino....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... come mai ho iniziato ad andare a scuola a 6 anni senza ricevere nessuna ricompensa? E si, tante volte lo facevo controvoglia, quale bambino ama andare a scuola sempre? Ma l'avrei fatto controvoglia anche se mi avessero pagato. Da bambino fai certe cose perchè i genitori ti fanno capire che vanno fatte in quel modo... educare a suon di soldi mi pare una gran cazzata.


Sei andato a scuola a sei anni perchè ci andavano tutti, molto banalmente. Tutti i tuoi amichetti, anche. Così è. Non ho detto che si educa a suon di soldi, ho detto che si educa a suon di ricompense a fronte di comportamenti giusti. Sia la paghetta o altro. Perchè per un bambino nulla è peggio che non sapere che i venti euro arriveranno comunque, che sono dovuti. Assolutamente. Poi: quando si ragiona di bambini si tende, coma hai fatto tu, a portare ad esempio la propria infanzia. Ma è sbagliato. Nessuno è obiettivo MAI sulla propria infanzia, come non lo è su se stesso, figurarsi poi ripensando all'età infantile. Quello che voglio dire è che uno dovrebbe valutare la propria progenie non tanto per quello che ti ricordi TU di quell'età, ma per cosa sia meglio per loro. Valutandoli anche per COME sono. Capisco che è difficile, ma d'altra parte genitori non ci si nasce mica.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....



Non do paghetta ai miei figli, anche se per meno di un mese ci fu paghetta, questo anni fa.

Apparecchiare il tavolo o sistemarsi le mutande, calzini etc è e deve essere secondo me la base dell'educazione portata al rispetto per se stessi e dei genitori. 

Nel caso in cui un figlio avesse necessità di un tot euro ed io ho la possibilità di darglieli perchè magari deve andarsi a mangiare la pizza, bhe chiaramente glieli do. Come non glieli do se il tot euro diventa consistente e io non posso in quel momento darglieli. A me ad esempio è capitato con il figlio mezzano, voleva partecipare ad un corso di computer, io in quel periodo non avevo la disponibilità economica. e gliene parlai apertamente. Mio figlio capì, mi spezzò il cuore piangendo, ma.... la vita è anche questa.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non do paghetta ai miei figli, anche se per meno di un mese ci fu paghetta, questo anni fa.
> 
> Apparecchiare il tavolo o sistemarsi le mutande, calzini etc è e deve essere secondo me la base dell'educazione portata al rispetto per se stessi e dei genitori.
> 
> Nel caso in cui un figlio avesse necessità di un tot euro ed io ho la possibilità di darglieli perchè magari deve andarsi a mangiare la pizza, bhe chiaramente glieli do. Come non glieli do se il tot euro diventa consistente e io non posso in quel momento darglieli. A me ad esempio è capitato con il figlio mezzano, voleva partecipare ad un corso di computer, io in quel periodo non avevo la disponibilità economica. e gliene parlai apertamente. Mio figlio capì, mi spezzò il cuore piangendo, ma.... la vita è anche questa.


Mia madre diceva...
Cosa vuoi sono le prime rinunce e fa parte della vita...

Ma mio padre diceva...
Vuoi una cosa te la guadagni...

(OT hai letto delle dimissioni di Ciucci...speriamo che sistemino le strade di Sicilia desso)


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci sono anche metodi empirici no?
> Sai che fece mio padre per insegnarmi che la scuola è un suo dovere legato ad un mio diritto?
> 
> Mi disse, guarda che se non vai a scuola, vengono i carabinieri in casa a vedere come mai...io devo mandarti a scuola perchè tu hai diritto all'istruzione...la scuola è un obbligo...
> ...


Ma porca puttana di una eva...!Hanno molto da fare i marescialli dei cc dalle tue parti,e se sapessero quello che vai dicendo in giro sulle forze dell'ordine poi....!Sei uno autorevole.Imbecille tu che nn riesci a farti ubbidire da una bambina.....,e complimenti a quel fenomeno del maresciallo che non ha niente di meglio da fare che andare nelle case ad intimorire con una divisa le bambine....!Eh certo d'altronde che cazzo deve succedere da voi?a roma il tempo per querste cose nn si trova mica.....!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2015)

Quoto e motivo 





Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... come mai ho iniziato ad andare a scuola a 6 anni senza ricevere nessuna ricompensa? E si, tante volte lo facevo controvoglia, quale bambino ama andare a scuola sempre? Ma l'avrei fatto controvoglia anche se mi avessero pagato. Da bambino fai certe cose perchè i genitori ti fanno capire che vanno fatte in quel modo... educare a suon di soldi mi pare una gran cazzata.


Il dovere è quello che si deve fare perché lo dicono le figure adulte autorevoli, prima di tutti i genitori.
I bambini non sempre vogliono sapere dei perché relativi ai doveri perché non li capiscono e questo li fa sentire a disagio. 
Se il fine ultimo è lontano nel tempo o complesso meglio dire  "perché si fa così". Non confondiamo il gioco del perché o ribellioni adolescenziali con il modo di ragionare dei bambini.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei andato a scuola a sei anni perchè ci andavano tutti, molto banalmente. Tutti i tuoi amichetti, anche. Così è. Non ho detto che si educa a suon di soldi, ho detto che si educa a suon di ricompense a fronte di comportamenti giusti. Sia la paghetta o altro*.* Perchè per un bambino nulla è peggio che non sapere che i venti euro arriveranno comunque, che sono dovuti. Assolutamente. Poi: quando si ragiona di bambini si tende, coma hai fatto tu, a portare ad esempio la propria infanzia. Ma è sbagliato. Nessuno è obiettivo MAI sulla propria infanzia, come non lo è su se stesso, figurarsi poi ripensando all'età infantile.* Quello che voglio dire è che uno dovrebbe valutare la propria progenie non tanto per quello che ti ricordi TU di quell'età, ma per cosa sia meglio per loro. Valutandoli anche per COME sono*. Capisco che è difficile, ma d'altra parte genitori non ci si nasce mica.


Su questo sono d'accordo con te. E' molto difficile farlo, me è giusto. L'autocitazione non voleva essere in quel senso lì.
Sul resto molto meno, perchè il senso del dovere secondo me non si costruisce con la ricompensa. Che siano soldi od altro. O meglio, lo si può costruire anche così, ma risulta essere fittizio, una sorta di riflesso condizionato.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dovere è quello che si deve fare perché lo dicono le figure adulte autorevoli, prima di tutti i genitori.
> I bambini non sempre vogliono sapere dei perché relativi ai doveri perché non li capiscono e questo li fa sentire a disagio.
> Se il fine ultimo è lontano nel tempo o complesso meglio dire  "perché si fa così". Non confondiamo il gioco del perché o ribellioni adolescenziali con il modo di ragionare dei bambini.


appunto.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo con te. E' molto difficile farlo, me è giusto. L'autocitazione non voleva essere in quel senso lì.
> Sul resto molto meno, perchè il senso del dovere secondo me non si costruisce con la ricompensa. Che siano soldi od altro. O meglio, lo si può costruire anche così, ma risulta essere fittizio, una sorta di riflesso condizionato.


La ricompensa è gratificazione. E nel caso di un bambino, può essere una carezza come può essere un euro come un bacio come una lode. Questo è. Non esiste dovere senza gratificazione per un bimbo.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *La ricompensa è gratificazione. E nel caso di un bambino, può essere una carezza* come può essere un euro come un bacio come una lode. Questo è. Non esiste dovere senza gratificazione per un bimbo.


Non sono d'accordo. La carezza (l'affetto in generale) non dev'essere visto come ricompensa. Dev'essere dato gratuitamente, a prescindere da tutto il resto... è la prima regola per poter poi  insegnare. Almeno, io la vedo così.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia madre diceva...
> Cosa vuoi sono le prime rinunce e fa parte della vita...
> 
> Ma mio padre diceva...
> ...



Meglio stendere un velo pietoso....! 

Mi sono rotto il cazzo su diecimila e più situazioni siciliane che conosco e percepisco esattamente, dato che sono siculo. E mi rompo il cazzo a pensare che, chiunque e anche adesso, ha un posto di dirigente et simile sappia perfettamente a cosa va incontro, oltre ai piccioli che intasca, in chiaro e in nero. 

Ho finito, evito di commentare ulteriormente che mi bolle il sangue.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. La carezza (l'affetto in generale) non dev'essere visto come ricompensa. *Dev'essere dato gratuitamente, a prescindere da tutto il resto... *è la prima regola per poter poi insegnare. Almeno, io la vedo così.


A prescindere da come si comporta il bambino? Non credo proprio. Non lo credo affatto.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai il detto di mio padre?
> Questa è casa lasagna
> chi non lavora non magna.


che cosa c'entra la lasagna...questo post è un tortellino e a me pare un po' cretino:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A prescindere da come si comporta il bambino? Non credo proprio. Non lo credo affatto.


La vediamo diversamente. Io credo di si. L'amore verso tuo figlio lo puoi trasmettere sempre, prescindendo dalle decisioni (che possono non piacergli) che ritieni di dover prendere in certi contesti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2015)

*però*

Però bisogna avere chiare alcune cose che sono la motivazione alla paghetta.
A cosa si vuole educare?
A guadagnarsi il necessario o il superfluo?
A essere consumatori consapevoli?
A legare la cogestione delle attività famigliari a una ricompensa?
All'indipendenza?

Tutto questo determina a che età, con quale frequenza, legato a quale compito, di quale entità, con chi.
Se uno pensa a pochi euro per il gelato all'oratorio per un bambino di dieci anni e un altro a 20€ per la pizza al sabato sera di un diciottenne non si capiranno.
Come osservava Caciottina ora si vedono ragazzini di 12/13 anni in giro per la città soli di sera. Avranno bisogno di soldi ma per me avrebbero più bisogno di stare a casa con la famiglia.
Ma se i genitori sono con altri pensieri saranno ben contenti di cavarsela con 10€.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> La vediamo diversamente. Io credo di si. L'amore verso tuo figlio lo puoi trasmettere sempre, prescindendo dalle decisioni (che possono non piacergli) che ritieni di dover prendere in certi contesti.


La vediamo diversamente. Quello che pensi di trasmettere tu è un conto, quello che recepisce il bambino è un altro.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La vediamo diversamente. Q*uello che pensi di trasmettere tu è un conto, quello che recepisce il bambino è un altro*.


Credo sia quasi sempre così, a prescindere da tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Credo sia quasi sempre così, a prescindere da tutto.


E quindi capirai bene che gli slanci di affetto a volte possono benissimo essere controproducenti. Come tutto. L'affetto, o meglio la dimostrazione di affetto, la gratificazione dell'affetto magari farà bene a TE, ma non è detto che faccia SEMPRE bene ad un bimbo. A prescindere. Affatto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi capirai bene che* gli slanci di affetto a volte possono benissimo essere controproducenti.* Come tutto. L'affetto, o meglio la dimostrazione di affetto, la gratificazione dell'affetto magari farà bene a TE, ma non è detto che faccia SEMPRE bene ad un bimbo. A prescindere. Affatto.


gli slanci di affetto, si. Un affetto incondizionato, che venga percepito sempre a da subito (già da neonato) secondo me fa solo bene. Questo non implica una mancanza di severità in certe situazioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *gli slanci di affetto, si.* Un affetto incondizionato, che venga percepito sempre a da subito (già da neonato) secondo me fa solo bene. Questo non implica una mancanza di severità in certe situazioni.


E allora se si parla di carezza quest'ultima può benissimo essere intesa come ricompensa, a volte ed in certe modalità. Sull'affetto incondizionato: è chiaro che più il bambino vive in un ambiente tranquillo o protettivo, dal punto di vista emotivo, meglio è. Poi molto dipende dall'età.


----------



## ivanl (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A prescindere da come si comporta il bambino? Non credo proprio. Non lo credo affatto.


Io la penso come Nobody: l'affetto genitoriale deve prescindere dal comportamento. La funzione educativa del genitore deve essere separata dalla funzione affettiva. Una punizione per un comportamento errato non deve avere effetti sulla parte affettiva, che deve comunque essere percepita come presente dal bambino, anche nella circostanza della punizione.
Dire 'sei in punizione, non ti do' un bacio' e' sbagliatissimo; dire 'sei in punizione, ma ti voglio comunque bene perche' sei il mio bambino' e dare un bacio, e' corretto e non inficia il lato 'educativo'


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io la penso come Nobody: l'affetto genitoriale deve prescindere dal comportamento. La funzione educativa del genitore deve essere separata dalla funzione affettiva. Una punizione per un comportamento errato non deve avere effetti sulla parte affettiva, che deve comunque essere percepita come presente dal bambino, anche nella circostanza della punizione.
> Dire 'sei in punizione, non ti do' un bacio' e' sbagliatissimo; dire 'sei in punizione, ma ti voglio comunque bene perche' sei il mio bambino' e dare un bacio, e' corretto e non inficia il lato 'educativo'


Perchè non hai capito un cazzo.


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2015)

secondo me se si vogliono tenere i soldi tutti per sè non si fanno figli, molto semplice
diversamente, la famiglia usa i soldi a seconda delle necessità dei propri membri


----------



## brenin (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La ricompensa è gratificazione. E nel caso di un bambino, può essere una carezza come può essere un euro come un bacio come una lode. Questo è. Non esiste dovere senza gratificazione per un bimbo.


Assolutamente vero, considerato anche che l'elargizione di denaro ( paghetta esclusa ) come esclusiiva forma di gratificazione comporta effetti negativi sul comportamento del bambino ( del tipo : ho fatto..... mi dai ). Importantissimo gratificarli,ma - a mio avviso - stando molto attenti a coinvolgere " i soldi " nel momento dell'apprezzamento .


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


Al momento da me funziona cosi.

Niente paghetta, semplicemente perché non è richiesta. Non ancora. 
Quando la paghetta sarà necessaria, sarà legata all'impegno scolastico profuso. Ho sempre detto loro che la scuola è il loro lavoro. Anche se al momento quel lavoro per loro non genera guadagno economico ma bensì intellettuale, contribuisce e contribuirà al bilancio familiare.

Le faccende di casa sono già un dovere. Se mamma e papà sono con l'acqua alla gola, non esiste, ti tiri su le maniche e collabori. Mica sei un consulente che mi tocca pagarti  se apparecchi la tavola. Dove vivi? Questa è anche la tua casa. Chiaramente non mi aspetto che facciano loro da soli e che sappiano farlo alla perfezione, tantomeno che mi sistemino la casa, anche perché come potrebbero. Mi interessa solo che, se necessario o richiesto loro sentano il dovere di contribuire con la loro disponibilità. In pratica, quando loro sono di vena, si incollano pure l'aspirapolvere.
Capita spesso che si sentano soddisfatti di quello che fanno, in quel momento di gratificazioni e complimenti ne hanno quante ne vogliono. I soldi col cavolo, ma non sono proprio contemplati, nemmeno da loro. Al momento. Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora se si parla di carezza quest'ultima può benissimo essere intesa come ricompensa, a volte ed in certe modalità. *Sull'affetto incondizionato: è chiaro che più il bambino vive in un ambiente tranquillo o protettivo, dal punto di vista emotivo, meglio è*. Poi molto dipende dall'età.


certo, ma non solo tranquillo e protettivo... se si sente realmente amato, che è un po' diverso.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me se si vogliono tenere i soldi tutti per sè non si fanno figli, molto semplice
> diversamente, la famiglia usa i soldi a seconda delle necessità dei propri membri


Si, certo, però si distinguono le necessità.
Mi è capitato un giorno che mio figlio, uscendo con un amico, mi ha chiesto qualche euro, mi pare gliene diedi 5. Insieme andarono a comprare delle carte, al ritorno mi racconta che l'amico aveva speso 50 euro per delle carte del cavolo. E pure lui fece fuori tutti i soldi che aveva. Quindi vanno sicuramente incanalati, per non parlare poi di come il suo amico si ritrovasse 50 euro per le mani. Ma non mi interessa.

In realtà, hai ragione, per i figli si spendono un sacco di soldi quando si ritiene che sia necessario. Però questo esula un po' dalla domanda del thread.


----------



## spleen (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


Paghetta settimanale subordinata all' aiuto nelle faccende di casa, altrimenti nisba.
Dare valore ai soldi in quanto frutto di lavoro, di impegno.
Poi capiranno "come" devono spendere, perchè spendono il frutto del proprio impegno.

Questa è la regola nella mia famiglia, ...... peccato che ogni tanto ci sono nonni e zii che deragliano.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Paghetta settimanale subordinata all' aiuto nelle faccende di casa, altrimenti nisba.
> Dare valore ai soldi in quanto frutto di lavoro, di impegno.
> Poi capiranno "come" devono spendere, perchè spendono il frutto del proprio impegno.
> 
> Questa è la regola nella mia famiglia, ...... *peccato che ogni tanto ci sono nonni e zii che deragliano*.


Ma forse non è un fatto negativo sai? I parenti possono svolgere il loro compito, possono anche viziarli, se vogliamo. In famiglia è diverso.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Paghetta settimanale subordinata all' aiuto nelle faccende di casa, altrimenti nisba.
> Dare valore ai soldi in quanto frutto di lavoro, di impegno.
> Poi capiranno "come" devono spendere, perchè spendono il frutto del proprio impegno.
> 
> Questa è la regola nella mia famiglia, ...... peccato che ogni tanto ci sono nonni e zii che deragliano.


Dio benedica i nonni!!


----------



## ivanl (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non hai capito un cazzo.


che dire, mi spiace per tuo figlio


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Lo trovo diseducativo anche io, qualsiasi prestazione in ambito familiare, come l'esempio sopra da me riportato, i figli lo devono recepire come un dovere, come un partecipare alle attività di famiglia e non come un lavoro retribuito.
> Al contrario, la elargirei più volentieri per attività "extra", ad* esempio farsi aiutare a sistemare la cantina, tagliare il prato, etc*.....


lavoro minorile e pure sottopagato magari.
sfruttatore


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dio benedica i nonni!!


:up:


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lavoro minorile e pure sottopagato magari.
> sfruttatore


A zappare la terra!


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


non ho mai avuto la paghetta...
mai ricevuti i soldi tanto per, solo nelle feste i nonni ci davano i soldi


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> A zappare la terra!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *non ho mai avuto la paghetta...*
> mai ricevuti i soldi tanto per, solo nelle feste i nonni ci davano i soldi


Si vede. (è un complimento)


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si vede. (è un complimento)


non l'ho capito, ma grazie


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si vede. (è un complimento)





Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capito, ma grazie


vuol dire che non ti hanno viziata,ma che ti hanno resa indipendente e cosciente del valore dei soldi e capace di apprezzare ciò che ti 6 guadagnata da sola.

My 2 Cents


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuol dire che non ti hanno viziata,*ma che ti hanno resa indipendente e cosciente del valore dei soldi e capace di apprezzare ciò che ti 6 guadagnata da sola.
> *
> My 2 Cents


ah ok

in ogni caso, secondo me l'unico vero modo per capire il valore dei soldi è quello. 

io, sinceramente, la paghetta la trovo inutile


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuol dire che non ti hanno viziata,ma che ti hanno resa indipendente e cosciente del valore dei soldi e capace di apprezzare ciò che ti 6 guadagnata da sola.
> 
> My 2 Cents


Wè....preciso preciso. Come cazzo hai fatto?


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Wè....preciso preciso. Come cazzo hai fatto?


è il boss :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è il boss :carneval:


Piu' che altro sono due morti di figa da competizione, e quindi il "pensiero" e' simile. Comunque.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piu' che altro sono due morti di figa da competizione, e quindi il "pensiero" e' simile. Comunque.


Morto di figa è l'ultima cosa che puoi dirmi, ti subisso io...e non insistere.

Quando la finisci di fare il deficiente? Di quanto tempo hai bisogno?


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piu' che altro sono due morti di figa da competizione, e quindi il "pensiero" e' simile. Comunque.


le due cose secondo me non sono correlate tra loro

e cmq tu come fai a dirlo?


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Paghetta settimanale subordinata all' aiuto nelle faccende di casa, altrimenti nisba.
> Dare valore ai soldi in quanto frutto di lavoro, di impegno.
> Poi capiranno "come" devono spendere, perchè spendono il frutto del proprio impegno.
> 
> Questa è la regola nella mia famiglia, ...... *peccato che ogni tanto ci sono nonni e zii che deragliano. *


I nonni, ovviamente senza esagerare, non fanno testo. I nonni sono nonni....:up:


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lavoro minorile e pure sottopagato magari.
> sfruttatore


La cantina la tengo in ordine e non ho il prato.....era per dire


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> La cantina la tengo in ordine e non ho il prato.....era per dire


minchia pure permaloso...
era una battuta eh :unhappy:


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia pure permaloso...
> era una battuta eh :unhappy:


Permaloso?? Ho solo puntualizzato....

Oggi fa caldo, è una bella giornata e aspetto che arrivi in fine settimana


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Permaloso?? Ho solo puntualizzato....
> 
> *Oggi fa caldo, è una bella giornata e aspetto che arrivi in fine settimana*


idem :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> le due cose secondo me non sono correlate tra loro
> 
> e cmq tu come fai a dirlo?


Perche' come vedono una femmina gli scappa un complimento, e' compulsivo. Dai Simo', su.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perche' come vedono una femmina gli scappa un complimento, e' compulsivo. Dai Simo', su.


ma a me Jon non ne fa mai... :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma a me Jon non ne fa mai... :unhappy:


Ma perche' non gli capiti abbastanza a tiro. Senza considerare che a differenza di Perplesso (che manda pure i om di benvenuto alle nuove utonte) e' molto meno confidente, se vogliamo, e quindi pure piu' legnoso. Una sorta di Zod meno scemo (anche perche' peggio o uguale a Zod ce ne vuole, insomma).


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


E' propedeutica ad una logica di gestione del denaro. Che va imparata subito per me. Sarebbe meglio la paghetta mensile. Se al 15 del mese il figliolo ha già quasi finito i soldi dovrà fare delle rinunce fino alla fine del mese.

Poi vale la ricompensa aggiuntiva per obbiettivi raggiunti. Scolastici prettamente. Apparecchiare e sparecchiare sono un dovere che comporta ricompensa zero.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' propedeutica ad una logica di gestione del denaro. Che va imparata subito per me. Sarebbe meglio la paghetta mensile. Se al 15 del mese il figliolo ha già quasi finito i soldi dovrà fare delle rinunce fino alla fine del mese.
> 
> Poi vale la ricompensa aggiuntiva per obbiettivi raggiunti. Scolastici prettamente. Apparecchiare e sparecchiare sono un dovere che comporta ricompensa zero.


Che cazzo d'handicappata. [3]


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' propedeutica ad una logica di gestione del denaro. Che va imparata subito per me. Sarebbe meglio la paghetta mensile. Se al 15 del mese il figliolo ha già quasi finito i soldi dovrà fare delle rinunce fino alla fine del mese.
> 
> Poi vale la ricompensa aggiuntiva per obbiettivi raggiunti. Scolastici prettamente. Apparecchiare e sparecchiare sono un dovere che comporta ricompensa zero.


per me no, nella maniera più assoluta. 

dove si capisce la fatica per guadagnarsi i soldi?


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che cazzo d'handicappata. [3]


Ripetitivo e monotono.


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> per me no, nella maniera più assoluta.
> 
> dove si capisce la fatica per guadagnarsi i soldi?


Perche' parli di fatica Simy? Io parlo d'impegno, impegnarsi a scuola, e' la cosa piu' importante per me. Anche la scuola e' fatica. 
Non mi interessa che mia figlia mi lavi la macchina o sposti casse. Mi interessa che capisca l'impegno nello studio. L'aiuto in casa lo richiedo e non credo sia il caso di dare ricompense se apparecchia rifa' il letto o mette in ordine le sue cose. 
Figli di amici sono stati pluribocciati e girano in bmw. 
Certo a casa saranno anche bravi.....sempre a disposizione per i lavori pesanti. 
Be' io preferisco un favore in meno e un 10 in piu'.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....



per me no...

il il denaro va guadagnato in cambio di una prestazione 
che sia pure per gioco quando sono piccini...
L'età può non essere uguale per tutti ma direi
che quando comincia a manifestarsi il desiderio 
verso una determinata cosa quello è il momento di cominciare 
a giocare ...
poi dal momento che i desideri sfizi o
qualsiasi altra cosa si fanno più esigenti 
quello é il momento di cominciare
a responsabilizzarsi con orari e pretese di un lavoro vero...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Al momento da me funziona cosi.
> 
> Niente paghetta, semplicemente perché non è richiesta. Non ancora.
> Quando la paghetta sarà necessaria, sarà legata all'impegno scolastico profuso. Ho sempre detto loro che la scuola è il loro lavoro. Anche se al momento quel lavoro per loro non genera guadagno economico ma bensì intellettuale, contribuisce e contribuirà al bilancio familiare.
> ...


piu o meno anche a casa mia funziona così 

posso chiederti quanti anni hanno ?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' parli di fatica Simy? Io parlo d'impegno, impegnarsi a scuola, e' la cosa piu' importante per me. Anche la scuola e' fatica.
> Non mi interessa che mia figlia mi lavi la macchina o sposti casse. Mi interessa che capisca l'impegno nello studio. L'aiuto in casa lo richiedo e non credo sia il caso di dare ricompense se apparecchia rifa' il letto o mette in ordine le sue cose.
> Figli di amici sono stati pluribocciati e girano in bmw.
> Certo a casa saranno anche bravi.....sempre a disposizione per i lavori pesanti.
> Be' io preferisco un favore in meno e un 10 in piu'.


Perché pensi che imparare e sentirsi competente non sia sufficiente e debba essere retribuito?


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' parli di fatica Simy? Io parlo d'impegno, impegnarsi a scuola, e' la cosa piu' importante per me. Anche la scuola e' fatica.
> Non mi interessa che mia figlia mi lavi la macchina o sposti casse. Mi interessa che capisca l'impegno nello studio. L'aiuto in casa lo richiedo e non credo sia il caso di dare ricompense se apparecchia rifa' il letto o mette in ordine le sue cose.
> Figli di amici sono stati pluribocciati e girano in bmw.
> Certo a casa saranno anche bravi.....sempre a disposizione per i lavori pesanti.
> Be' io preferisco un favore in meno e un 10 in piu'.



impegnarsi a scuola non fa parte delle cose per cui si debba dare la paghetta... 

io sono del parere che ogni cosa ha una sua età; e i bambini non sono in grado di capire il valore dei soldi


----------



## Eratò (15 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che imparare e sentirsi competente non sia sufficiente e debba essere retribuito?


Lo stavo chiedendo anch'io....


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Al momento da me funziona cosi.
> 
> Niente paghetta, semplicemente perché non è richiesta. Non ancora.
> Quando la paghetta sarà necessaria, sarà legata all'impegno scolastico profuso. Ho sempre detto loro che la scuola è il loro lavoro. Anche se al momento quel lavoro per loro non genera guadagno economico ma bensì intellettuale, contribuisce e contribuirà al bilancio familiare.
> ...


Mi ero persa il tuo post. 
Quoto tutto.


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *impegnarsi a scuola non fa parte delle cose per cui si debba dare la paghetta... *
> 
> io sono del parere che ogni cosa ha una sua età; e i bambini non sono in grado di capire il valore dei soldi


Su questo non c'era nemmeno da discutere, infatti mi sembra una cagata pazzesca


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy Brunetta Erato'
credo di essermi spiegata male. Io paghette non ne do al momento. Mia figlia h 10 anni. Faccio un regalo o do qualche euro quando arriva la pagella. 
Lei sa che lo studio e' importante per me e ci mette impegno. 
Se desidera qualcosa, il regalo arriva per questo tipo di risultati. 
Perche' voi invece per cosa ricompensate i vostri figli?
Se li ricompensate, ci sono anche quelli che li fanno vivere nell'ascetismo, ma vivendo in una grande citta, a contatto con altri bambini la lista delle richieste indotte per emulazione e' piuttisto lunga....


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Su questo non c'era nemmeno da discutere, infatti mi sembra una cagata pazzesca


A me sembra una cagata pazzesca non gratificare un figlio che e' bravo a scuola.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Su questo non c'era nemmeno da discutere, infatti mi sembra una cagata pazzesca





Tessa ha detto:


> A me sembra una cagata pazzesca non gratificare un figlio che e' bravo a scuola.


A me sembrano cagate pazzesche espressioni del genere. Altro che quello che ha scritto nicka.

ps:ho confuso 3D, ma non cancello perchè rende l'idea di ciò che per me è offensivo e porta inoltre a litigare. Secondo me.


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me sembrano cagate pazzesche espressioni del genere. Altro che quello che ha scritto nicka.
> 
> ps:ho confuso 3D, ma non cancello perchè rende l'idea di ciò che per me è offensivo e porta inoltre a litigare. Secondo me.



Come al solito non ho capito un cazzo, mi devo far vedere da uno bravo


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me sembrano cagate pazzesche espressioni del genere. Altro che quello che ha scritto nicka.
> 
> ps:ho confuso 3D, ma non cancello perchè rende l'idea di ciò che per me è offensivo e porta inoltre a litigare. Secondo me.


Non so cosa abbia scritto Nika. Comunque Ultimo hai ragione. Homer scusa ritiro il mio 'cagata pazzesca'.


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> A me sembra una cagata pazzesca non gratificare un figlio che e' bravo a scuola.


La gratificazione a scuola, per come la vedo io, non deve arrivare tramite elargizione di soldi, ci sono altri metodi più educativi secondo me. Con questo non voglio dire che tu con tua figli/o sbagli, ognuno fa come crede.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

a me i regali e/o i soldi per la pagella non me li hanno mai fatti... se andava bene avevo fatto il mio dovere, se andava male me davano il resto. :blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:
uffaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> La gratificazione a scuola, per come la vedo io, non deve arrivare tramite elargizione di soldi, ci sono altri metodi più educativi secondo me. Con questo non voglio dire che tu con tua figli/o sbagli, ognuno fa come crede.


Ok sono d'accordo ed anche io uso anche altri metodi, pero' ribalto la domanda che ho fatto anche alle 'ragazze'. 
In quali circostanze ritieni opportuno dare dei soldi o fare un regalo (extra natale, compleanno....)?


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> a me i regali e/o i soldi per la pagella non me li hanno mai fatti... se andava bene avevo fatto il mio dovere, se andava male me davano il resto. :blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:
> uffaaaaaaaaaaaa


Propongo una mozione ai tuoi per chiedere tutti gli arretrati!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> a me i regali e/o i soldi per la pagella non me li hanno mai fatti... se andava bene avevo fatto il mio dovere, se andava male me davano il resto. :blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:
> uffaaaaaaaaaaaa


Idem
E idem per i miei figli


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> a me i regali e/o i soldi per la pagella non me li hanno mai fatti... se andava bene avevo fatto il mio dovere, se andava male me davano il resto. :blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:
> uffaaaaaaaaaaaa


idem


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> a me i regali e/o i soldi per la pagella non me li hanno mai fatti... se andava bene avevo fatto il mio dovere, se andava male me davano il resto. :blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:
> uffaaaaaaaaaaaa


Come non quotarti


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ok sono d'accordo ed anche io uso anche altri metodi, pero' ribalto la domanda che ho fatto anche alle 'ragazze'.
> In quali circostanze ritieni opportuno dare dei soldi o fare un regalo (extra natale, compleanno....)?


Esempio: in questi giorni mio marito è guori per lavoro. Prima volta che restiamo a casa soli. Sono tornata dal lavoro c'era l'acqua per la pasta sul fuoco e la tavola apparecchiata senza chiedere. Ho sentito il grande che diceva al piccolo che in questi giorni dovevano fare i bravi e cercare di non litigare perchè io avevo poco tempo da dedicare loro.
Oggi sorpresa per entrambi per ringraziarli di aver capito il momento "difficile"


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ok sono d'accordo ed anche io uso anche altri metodi, pero' ribalto la domanda che ho fatto anche alle 'ragazze'.
> In quali circostanze ritieni opportuno dare dei soldi o fare un regalo (extra natale, compleanno....)?


Nei post precedenti ho fatto degli esempi, che non mi riguardano personalmente, potrebbe essere un aiuto extra tipo aiutarmi a tagliare il prato di casa, aiutarmi a sistemare la cantina e cose del genere. Mia figlia quando torna a casa con un bel voto la riempio di complimenti e stop, ricordandole che ha compiuto molto egregiamente un suo dovere, che è quello di imparare, e farlo bene. Ovviamente senza esagerare, perchè il rovescio della medaglia è che si corra il rischio di metterla in difficoltà nel momento in cui dovesse prendere un brutto voto.
L'extra può anche essere, come personalmente mi è capitato, guardarla negli occhi e leggere l'amore incondizionato verso suo padre e, come premio, le regalo qualcosa di simbolico, ma non soldi :inlove::inlove::bacissimo::bacissimo:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2015)

Un genitore cerca di insegnare ad affrontare la vita al figlio, facendogli capire ( solo in parte perché lo capirà dall'esperienza) che la più grande e valida gratificazione possiamo darcela solo noi stessi con la nostra fatica, costanza, passione nel fare.
Il figlio sta imparando, è un apprendista. I soldi devono rimanere fuori da questo scambio. Per impararlo è giusto che faccia ciò che è necessario a renderlo membro consapevole e interagente di un gruppo, anche se questo non dovesse incontrare sempre  la sua entusiastica adesione.
A mia figlia io e suo padre paghiamo ciò che serve dopo averne valutato la necessità e la validità. Tanto per intenderci è necessario che abbia delle scarpe, non è necessario che abbia le Nike Jordan ultimo modello da 175 euro. La paga se la guadagnerà col suo lavoro quando lo avrà.
E sono più che sicura che in quel momento saprà gestire il suo denaro ( al netto di qualche cazzata iniziale che bisogna pure mettere in conto ) anche senza che io le abbia mai assegnato alcuna paghetta da maneggiare. Come è stato per me, del resto.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Come al solito non ho capito un cazzo, mi devo far vedere da uno bravo


Leggi Tessa, lei ha capito. Tu sei sicuro di non aver capito o? 
No perchè mica è la prima volta che mi domandi spiegazioni. Ti assicuro che sono chiaro a chi vuole intendere. 







Tessa ha detto:


> Non so cosa abbia scritto Nika. Comunque Ultimo hai ragione. Homer scusa ritiro il mio 'cagata pazzesca'.


Nulla tessa, Minerva ha aperto in un'altra sessione un Thread, qua ci sono stati alcuni discorsi dove nicka si è trovata in mezzo. Scrivendo nel post di prima e pensando che fosse lo stesso thread ( mi sono confuso) dicevo che quello che si stava discutendo non era così grave, mentre invece a parere mio è più grave rispondere nella maniera in cui ha fatto homer. Perchè sempre a parere mio non si può permettere una frase del genere, io la ritengo altamente offensiva e stimola le cattive risposte dando adito a litigi. E ripeto, sempre a parere mio. 
Quello che trovo strano e non mi spiego,è, come mai tu hai inteso e homer no?


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggi Tessa, lei ha capito. *Tu sei sicuro di non aver capito o? *
> No perchè mica è la prima volta che mi domandi spiegazioni. Ti assicuro che sono chiaro a chi vuole intendere.


Sicurissimo.....ma non è un problema tuo


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Propongo una mozione ai tuoi per chiedere tutti gli arretrati!



io no, perché mi hanno insegnato a campare
ho iniziato a lavorare a 18 anni, appena diplomata. me sono andata di casa a 21... mi sono accollata un mutuo e ho fatto anche lavori extra per mantenermi. 
e questo anche grazie a loro


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggi Tessa, lei ha capito. Tu sei sicuro di non aver capito o?
> No perchè mica è la prima volta che mi domandi spiegazioni. Ti assicuro che sono chiaro a chi vuole intendere.
> 
> 
> ...


Tesoro, io mi chiamo Homer non Ultimo, e con Tessa ho già chiarito....civilmente :up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sicurissimo.....ma non è un problema tuo


Si che lo è invece, perchè ci tengo ad essere capito, altrimenti non scriverei.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Tesoro, io mi chiamo Homer non Ultimo, e con Tessa ho già chiarito....civilmente :up:


Ho letto che avete chiarito. Bene.

Bravo.


----------



## Homer (15 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto che avete chiarito. Bene.
> 
> Bravo.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io no, perché mi hanno insegnato a campare
> ho iniziato a lavorare a 18 anni, appena diplomata. me sono andata di casa a 21... mi sono accollata un mutuo e ho fatto anche lavori extra per mantenermi.
> e questo anche grazie a loro


Scherzavo Simy. 
Comunque si abbiamo avuto esperienze di vita molto diverse. Ed anche possibilita'. 
Per i miei era importante che studiassi e dopo la maturita' e' stato naturale per me continuare gli studi e laurearmi e poi fare il lavoro che mi piace e mi gratifica. Anche io non finiro' mai di ringraziarli per questo.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Scherzavo Simy.
> Comunque si abbiamo avuto esperienze di vita molto diverse. Ed anche possibilita'.
> Per i miei era importante che studiassi e dopo la maturita' e' stato naturale per me continuare gli studi e laurearmi e poi fare il lavoro che mi piace e mi gratifica. Anche io non finiro' mai di ringraziarli per questo.


io l'università l'ho lasciata a metà  
ma se avessi voluto continuare mi avrebbero pagato gli studi. non mi hanno obbligata nelle scelte, sono sempre state solo le mie. 
ho seguito altre passioni, ho investito in altro. faccio anche io un lavoro che mi piace e mi gratifica


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si, certo, però si distinguono le necessità.
> Mi è capitato un giorno che mio figlio, uscendo con un amico, mi ha chiesto qualche euro, mi pare gliene diedi 5. Insieme andarono a comprare delle carte, al ritorno mi racconta che l'amico aveva speso 50 euro per delle carte del cavolo. E pure lui fece fuori tutti i soldi che aveva. Quindi vanno sicuramente incanalati, per non parlare poi di come il suo amico si ritrovasse 50 euro per le mani. Ma non mi interessa.
> 
> In realtà, hai ragione, per i figli si spendono un sacco di soldi quando si ritiene che sia necessario. Però questo esula un po' dalla domanda del thread.



sono convinta che sia molto più facile spendere soldi non propri, piuttosto che soldi guadagnati
per questo motivo secondo me ai figli va fatto capire appunto che i soldi comunque sono della famiglia, e non un regalo o una paghetta, è un piccolo trucco che secondo me insegna ad usarli


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perche' non gli capiti abbastanza a tiro. Senza considerare che a differenza di Perplesso (che manda pure i om di benvenuto alle nuove utonte) e' molto meno confidente, se vogliamo, e quindi pure piu' legnoso. Una sorta di Zod meno scemo (anche perche' peggio o uguale a Zod ce ne vuole, insomma).


Io non faccio complimenti a nessuna qui, in questo caso li ho fatti, certo, ma erano autentici. Il che significa che erano fatti con cognizione di causa. Ora, a parte il fatto che non devo spiegazioni, puoi continuare pure a mantenere le tue posizioni sostenendo una cazzata.
Per quanto mi riguarda mi devi delle scuse, se non lo fai fai allora sei anche pregato di evitare di esprimere ulteriori  pareri (chiamiamoli pareri) sulla mia persona. Si può fare?


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> piu o meno anche a casa mia funziona così
> 
> posso chiederti quanti anni hanno ?


11 e 7


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però bisogna avere chiare alcune cose che sono la motivazione alla paghetta.
> A cosa si vuole educare?
> A guadagnarsi il necessario o il superfluo?
> A essere consumatori consapevoli?
> ...


Non ho letto risposte.

Alcuni hanno però risposto implicitamente: si vuole ricompensare l'impegno. Ma questo significa legare l'impegno a un retribuzione.
Il denaro ci serve e per questo da adulti vogliamo essere retribuiti. L'entità della retribuzione ci dà la misura delle nostra competenza ma in qualche misura la consideriamo anche la misura del nostro valore di persone.
Questo è una cosa che qualcuno vuole introdurre il prima possibile, utilizzandolo anche come mezzo educativo. Per me è terribile.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però bisogna avere chiare alcune cose che sono la motivazione alla paghetta.
> A cosa si vuole educare?
> 
> punto a far capire che il denaro si ottiene in cambio di un qualcosa
> ...


poi il tutto ovvio determinato dall'eta , e soprattutto da cio che si desidera avere
 ...cercando di far capire che oltre ad avere una cosa che gia ha un costo iniziale 
le cose hanno pure un costo di mantenimento...a partire dall'album delle figurine fino al mantenimento dell'auto


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> 11 e 7



dico più o meno 
perché i "miei" sono abbastanza scrupolosi 
e diligenti per tutto cio che riguarda ruoli e compiti famigliari ...
ma devo spesso inventarmi qualcosa da fargli fare per ciò che desiderano 
di superfluo ...

I tuoi sono già grandini e non hanno davvero mai avuto il desiderio
di qualcosa oltre al necessario ?
Che sia anche solo (per una femmina ) un tipo di barbie


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un genitore cerca di insegnare ad affrontare la vita al figlio, facendogli capire ( solo in parte perché lo capirà dall'esperienza) che la più grande e valida gratificazione possiamo darcela solo noi stessi con la nostra fatica, costanza, passione nel fare.
> Il figlio sta imparando, è un apprendista. I soldi devono rimanere fuori da questo scambio. Per impararlo è giusto che faccia ciò che è necessario a renderlo membro consapevole e interagente di un gruppo, anche se questo non dovesse incontrare sempre  la sua entusiastica adesione.
> A mia figlia io e suo padre paghiamo ciò che serve dopo averne valutato la necessità e la validità. Tanto per intenderci è necessario che abbia delle scarpe, non è necessario che abbia le Nike Jordan ultimo modello da 175 euro. La paga se la guadagnerà col suo lavoro quando lo avrà.
> E sono più che sicura che in quel momento saprà gestire il suo denaro ( al netto di qualche cazzata iniziale che bisogna pure mettere in conto ) anche senza che io le abbia mai assegnato alcuna paghetta da maneggiare. Come è stato per me, del resto.


perfetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Io non faccio complimenti a nessuna qui, in questo caso li ho fatti, certo, ma erano autentici. Il che significa che erano fatti con cognizione di causa. Ora, a parte il fatto che non devo spiegazioni, puoi continuare pure a mantenere le tue posizioni sostenendo una cazzata.
> Per quanto mi riguarda mi devi delle scuse, se non lo fai fai allora sei anche pregato di evitare di esprimere ulteriori pareri (chiamiamoli pareri) sulla mia persona. Si può fare?


No. Jon, porca puttana, ma scuse de che? E che cazzo stai sempre con la lingua penzoloni, su. Cosa non fai complimenti? Stai sempre sui thread a più alta concentrazioni di sfiga esprimendo pareri risibili insieme a qualche tuo corrispettivo femminile e di apprezzamenti quando puoi e come meglio riesci (cioè una roba da stronzo, tipo quella di ieri) ne fai eccome. Essù. Che sta roba che a Simy si vede che non hanno mai dato la paghetta (è un complimento) è la cosa più genuinamente goffa e stupida che mi sia capitata di leggere da un po'. Ma mica per Simy. Eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *io l'università l'ho lasciata a metà  *
> ma se avessi voluto continuare mi avrebbero pagato gli studi. non mi hanno obbligata nelle scelte, sono sempre state solo le mie.
> ho seguito altre passioni, ho investito in altro. faccio anche io un lavoro che mi piace e mi gratifica


Cosa studiavi?


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa studiavi?


Lingue e letterature straniere


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2015)

mia figlia ha cominciato ad averla molto presto dalla nonna  (madre di mio marito) ed è servita nell'abitudine di dare valore ai soldi e di imparare ad avere una idea della loro gestione 





Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia ha cominciato ad averla molto presto dalla nonna (madre di mio marito) ed è servita *nell'abitudine di dare valore ai soldi e di imparare ad avere una idea della loro gestione*


Per quell'aspetto conta molto di più il fatto d'essere genovese.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> poi il tutto ovvio determinato dall'eta , e soprattutto da cio che si desidera avere
> ...cercando di far capire che oltre ad avere una cosa che gia ha un costo iniziale
> le cose hanno pure un costo di mantenimento...a partire dall'album delle figurine fino al mantenimento dell'auto


Ti ringrazio di aver risposto.
Io non sono d'accordo. 
L'importante è capirsi.
Poi è scontato che si facciano errori nell'educazione dei figli e se complessivamente siamo genitori amorevoli, sicuri e coerenti i figli crescono bene comunque. Come diceva mi pare Spleen poi devono metterci del loro. Come abbiamo fatto tutti.


----------



## JON (16 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Jon, porca puttana, ma scuse de che? E che cazzo stai sempre con la lingua penzoloni, su. Cosa non fai complimenti? Stai sempre sui thread a più alta concentrazioni di sfiga esprimendo pareri risibili insieme a qualche tuo corrispettivo femminile e di apprezzamenti quando puoi e come meglio riesci (cioè una roba da stronzo, tipo quella di ieri) ne fai eccome. Essù. Che sta roba che a Simy si vede che non hanno mai dato la paghetta (è un complimento) è la cosa più genuinamente goffa e stupida che mi sia capitata di leggere da un po'. Ma mica per Simy. Eh.


Guarda che non c'è nulla di male a fare un complimento.
E se ti dico che era spassionato puoi crederci o meno, non ê un problema, il problema sono le illazioni e le supposizioni che ti concedi verso chi non conosci. Non puoi capire tutto quello che può esserci dietro ad una frase solo per come mi conosci, TU, qui sul forum. Per carità, sei libero di esprimere pareri e critiche ma sei anche tenuto a farlo senza aggiungere altra roba tipo appellativi e aggettivazioni. Che ne so, una sorta di rispetto sindacale, un po' come nella vita reale di tutti i giorni. Eppure quando sei arrivato qui ti avevo parlato di me e di come la vedessi nel caso specifico. Se non altro a dimostrazione che intervengo allo stesso modo mei confronti di uomini e donne.

Vedi come puoi fare a contenerti nei miei confronti, non mi pare tu riceva lo stesso trattamento. Se non ci riesci allora devi evitarmi, perché se mi dai del morto di figa in pubblico, cosi, alla pulita, mi girano le palle veramente e mi incazzo. Che non è una minaccia, figurati, ma una reazione del tutto normale ad un idiota.


----------



## JON (16 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dico più o meno
> perché i "miei" sono abbastanza scrupolosi
> e diligenti per tutto cio che riguarda ruoli e compiti famigliari ...
> ma devo spesso inventarmi qualcosa da fargli fare per ciò che desiderano
> ...


Ti pare che non chiedano? La femmina mi ha chiesto ultimamente una fustellatrice per creazioni, siccome si era già parlato del costo alto, ha aggiunto spontaneamente che la chiedeva a babbo natale prossimo.

Ecco, loro chiedono, ma sanno che certi oggetti arrivano solo ai compleanni e le feste importanti. Non mi capita mai di comprare giocattoli, ad esempio,"in fra settimanalmente". E' un'abitudine ben recepita, a volte se sono viziati è colpa nostra


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda che non c'è nulla di male a fare un complimento.
> E se ti dico che era spassionato puoi crederci o meno, non ê un problema, il problema sono le illazioni e le supposizioni che ti concedi verso chi non conosci. Non puoi capire tutto quello che può esserci dietro ad una frase solo per come mi conosci, TU, qui sul forum. Per carità, sei libero di esprimere pareri e critiche ma sei anche tenuto a farlo senza aggiungere altra roba tipo appellativi e aggettivazioni. Che ne so, una sorta di rispetto sindacale, un po' come nella vita reale di tutti i giorni. Eppure quando sei arrivato qui ti avevo parlato di me e di come la vedessi nel caso specifico. Se non altro a dimostrazione che intervengo allo stesso modo mei confronti di uomini e donne.
> 
> Vedi come puoi fare a contenerti nei miei confronti, non mi pare tu riceva lo stesso trattamento. Se non ci riesci allora devi evitarmi, perché se mi dai del morto di figa in pubblico, cosi, alla pulita, mi girano le palle veramente e mi incazzo. Che non è una minaccia, figurati, ma una reazione del tutto normale ad un idiota.


Jon, si vede che non mi hanno mai dato la paghetta?


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jon, si vede che non mi hanno mai dato la paghetta?



Non ho voluto esprimermi. Perché la paghetta non l'ho mai data a mia figlia.


----------



## Principessa (16 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi la paghetta settimanale è propedeutica riferita ad una logica di risparmio da adulti? E' educatica o deleteria? A che età andrebbe intrapresa con i propri figli? E' più ragionevole l'idea di una ricompensa al completarsi dell'esecuzione di un determinato "progetto" (es. se apparecchi e sparecchi il tavolo ti elargisco tot euro)?
> 
> A voi la parola....


La paghetta secondo me dovrebbe essere una ricompensa per i successi scolastici, che sono il primo vero "lavoro" dei bimbi. 

Vai bene a scuola? Ti do tot euro. 

Vai ancora meglio? Aumento la paghetta. 

Se vai peggio la diminuisco e se vai proprio male niente più paghetta e fino a quando non torni ad avere risultati accettabili, te ne stai in camera a studiare, con il mio aiuto e la mia massima disponibilità o quella del papà, se occorre. Ma non ti consento alcuna attività ricreativa.

L'aiuto in casa, non essendo "lavoro" come la scuola, lo retribuirei in altro modo, con altri "premi" (es. un gelato, una torta, un giocattolo)


----------



## Homer (16 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> La paghetta secondo me dovrebbe essere una ricompensa per i successi scolastici, che sono il primo vero "lavoro" dei bimbi.
> 
> Vai bene a scuola? Ti do tot euro.
> 
> ...



Principessa, personalmente, come già precedentemente detto, ritengo che l'elargire denaro come premio per i risultati scolasti ottenuti sia molto diseducativo, il segnale che si lancia al bambino è sbagliato. I risultati scolastici devono essere percepiti dal bambino come un "dovere", un suo investimento personale per il futuro e non un _do ut des_


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Principessa, personalmente, come già precedentemente detto, ritengo che l'elargire denaro come premio per i risultati scolasti ottenuti sia molto diseducativo, il segnale che si lancia al bambino è sbagliato. I risultati scolastici devono essere percepiti dal bambino come un "dovere", un suo investimento personale per il futuro e non un _do ut des_


QUOTO


----------



## Homer (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> QUOTO



:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2015)

secondo me la buttate giù pesante ...e francamente sono sempre stata una piuttosto severa.
 che certe responsabilità e impegni siano prioritari questo in una buona educazione sta alla base, ma se oltre a questo ogni tanto c'è un premio non penso proprio che diventi diseducativo, uno stimolo in più come tanti.
come un bravo e una carezza che non fanno mai male


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me la buttate giù pesante ...e francamente sono sempre stata una piuttosto severa.
> che certe responsabilità e impegni siano prioritari questo in una buona educazione sta alla base, ma se oltre a questo ogni tanto c'è un premio non penso proprio che diventi diseducativo, uno stimolo in più come tanti.
> come un bravo e una carezza che non fanno mai male


sul ogni tanto sono d'accordo
su ogni voto no
Io conosco genitori che pagano il voto oltre il 6
Quindi se prendi 7, 7 euro 8, 8 euro ecc ecc
Se prendi 6 o 5 vai in debito


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul ogni tanto sono d'accordo
> su ogni voto no
> Io conosco genitori che pagano il voto oltre il 6
> Quindi se prendi 7, 7 euro 8, 8 euro ecc ecc
> Se prendi 6 o 5 vai in debito


questo è proprio un altro modo di vedere le cose e non lo condivido nemmeno io


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul ogni tanto sono d'accordo
> su ogni voto no
> Io conosco genitori che pagano il voto oltre il 6
> Quindi se prendi 7, 7 euro 8, 8 euro ecc ecc
> Se prendi 6 o 5 vai in debito


Ma santo iddio.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul ogni tanto sono d'accordo
> su ogni voto no
> Io conosco genitori che pagano il voto oltre il 6
> Quindi se prendi 7, 7 euro 8, 8 euro ecc ecc
> Se prendi 6 o 5 vai in debito


:miiiii:


----------



## Homer (16 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me la buttate giù pesante ...e francamente sono sempre stata una piuttosto severa.
> che certe responsabilità e impegni siano prioritari questo in una buona educazione sta alla base, ma se oltre a questo ogni tanto c'è un premio non penso proprio che diventi diseducativo, uno stimolo in più come tanti.
> come un bravo e una carezza che non fanno mai male



Non si parlava di baci o carezze, quelli ci sono e ci devono essere a prescindere in ogni ambito della sua vita, anche quello scolastico, ma è il dispensare soldi in funzione di un rendimento che è sbagliato.


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2015)

A me non hanno mai dato soldi per i risultati scolastici...

Forse perché facevo schifio proprio... 

L'unico regalo che ho avuto è stata la bicicletta alla fine della prima elementare.
Le uniche paghette le ho avute tra le medie e i primi anni delle superiori, 30000£ al mese e non potevo chiedere niente.
Poi a 17 anni ho iniziato a fare lavoretti e hanno chiuso le casse...


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2015)

a monte della paghetta ci deve  essere un'educazione di base che ha già reso ben chiaro il concetto di impegno come fine della propria crescita e non per ottenere qualcosa in cambio


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul ogni tanto sono d'accordo
> su ogni voto no
> Io conosco genitori che pagano il voto oltre il 6
> Quindi se prendi 7, 7 euro 8, 8 euro ecc ecc
> Se prendi 6 o 5 vai in debito


:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :singleeye:


diseducativo al massimo ma intanto non viene loro l'ulcera come a me


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

però, non sappiamo ... visto l'importanza che ha oggi una buona formazione,
forse per alcuni genitori non è rimasto altro da fare che incitare allo studio dando dei premi. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Principessa, personalmente, come già precedentemente detto, ritengo che l'elargire denaro come premio per i risultati scolasti ottenuti sia molto diseducativo, il segnale che si lancia al bambino è sbagliato. I risultati scolastici devono essere percepiti dal bambino come un "dovere", un suo investimento personale per il futuro e non un _do ut des_


quoto


----------



## Homer (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul ogni tanto sono d'accordo
> su ogni voto no
> Io conosco genitori che pagano il voto oltre il 6
> Quindi se prendi 7, 7 euro 8, 8 euro ecc ecc
> Se prendi 6 o 5 vai in debito


Ignorante come sono, se i miei avessero applicato questo metodo, avrei richiesto un finanziamento in banca ancora prima di prendere la licenza elementare


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ignorante come sono, se i miei avessero applicato questo metodo, avrei richiesto un finanziamento in banca ancora prima di avere preso la licenza elementare


io sarei andata in pareggio
con mio figlio avrei un debito che non potrebbe estinguere da qui all'eternità


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul ogni tanto sono d'accordo
> su ogni voto no
> Io conosco genitori che pagano il voto oltre il 6
> Quindi se prendi 7, 7 euro 8, 8 euro ecc ecc
> Se prendi 6 o 5 vai in debito


io a quest'ora ero ricca :condom:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non hanno mai dato soldi per i risultati scolastici...
> 
> Forse perché facevo schifio proprio...
> 
> ...



Stessa cosa per me. Sempre andata male a scuola e cmq sempre avuto la paghetta. Anche perche se andavo male ero in punizione e non uscivo solo che a prescidere se dovevo comprare caramelle coca cola cazzate cosi avevo i miei soldini...e basta se giovedi erano finiti e io sabato volevo una cosa mi attaccavo al tram..fatta eccezione per i libri..quelli quanti ne volevo e quando ne volevo a spese loro...
Con le prime sigarette è arrivata la vera gestione del denaro...perche puntualemnte a meta settimana finivo i soldi in sigarette e poi again..mi attaccavo al tram..
Quandp era in punizione i soldi li avevo ma la meta..l altra meta li teneva mia madre e metteva nel mio pot...cmq non sarei uscita quindi non li avrei spesi.
per rosultati eccellenti solo brava..nessun regalo...quelli arrivavano solo con le pagelle e nel mio caso le pagelle belle sono state pochissime. Con questo giochino pero arrivata alla maggipre eta mia madre non m ha dato lo straccio di ina lira che avevo da parte perche mi considerava inmatura e lo ero...quando invece sono partita per lo ndra non mi hanno finanziato solo loro ma anche da sola usando le famose meta oaghette delle punizioni..me li hanno dati nel momento che comunicai di partire 
a casa ho sempre fatto tutto cmq...bastava che mia madre chiedesse...devo dire che difficilmente prendevo l iniziativa ma ero sempre disponibile per senso del dovere e non perche avessi mai ricebuto soldi in cambio perche non ne ho mai ricevuti Per li aiuti in casa. A 17 anni ho iniziato a lavorare e wuindi basta paghetta.


----------



## Homer (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io a quest'ora ero ricca :condom:




Non fare lo sborona....:facepalm:


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non fare lo sborona....:facepalm:



io in chimica avevo 10... ad esempio 

(però compensavo col 5 fisso in Latino)


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io in chimica avevo 10... ad esempio
> 
> (però compensavo col 5 fisso in Latino)


Io avevo 10 in greco...compensavo col 2 in geografia...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io in chimica avevo 10... ad esempio
> 
> (però compensavo col 5 fisso in Latino)


Io avevo 10 in greco e 9 in latino ed ero membro del circolo dei latinisti a scuola...e 2 in matematica 2 in biologia 2 in chimica e 3 in fisica.


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io avevo 10 in greco...compensavo col 2 in geografia...





caciottina ha detto:


> Io avevo 10 in greco e 9 in latino ed ero membro del circolo dei latinisti a scuola...e 2 in matematica 2 in biologia 2 in chimica e 3 in fisica.


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:


No dico...e ora sono contabile


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No dico...e ora sono contabile



e io lavoro con gli avvocati... che ogni tre parole ne mettono una in latino :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e io lavoro con gli avvocati... che ogni tre parole ne mettono una in latino :rotfl:


E io con gli ingegneri...
Uccidetemi.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2015)

Non ho figli, ma non darei mai la paghetta a un figlio, mai. Finché non è in grado di mantenersi da sé, deve avere la netta percezione che dipende da me, deve fare lo sforzo di chiedere e sopportare eventualmente i miei NO.
 Dare la paghetta significa spesso rinunciare a controllare quali siano i suoi desideri di consumo, significa spesso permettersi di distrarsi dall'essere genitori. Insomma, è molto comodo per un genitore, e piuttosto triste per un figlio.
Il figlio compie 18 anni e ancora gli tocca negoziare per ogni desiderio con me genitore? Ebbene sì.
Farà una fatica bestia a possedere oggetti che piacciono a lui ma non piacciono a me? Meglio: si dovrà trovare il modo di avere il denaro per procurarseli, e questo lo renderà più autonomo da me. Bene.
Discutere su come si spende il denaro da parte di ciascun componente di una famiglia è la sola cosa davvero educativa quando ci son di mezzo i soldi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ho figli, ma non darei mai la paghetta a un figlio, mai. Finché non è in grado di mantenersi da sé, deve avere la netta percezione che dipende da me, deve fare lo sforzo di chiedere e sopportare eventualmente i miei NO.
> Dare la paghetta significa spesso rinunciare a controllare quali siano i suoi desideri di consumo, significa spesso permettersi di distrarsi dall'essere genitori. Insomma, è molto comodo per un genitore, e piuttosto triste per un figlio.
> Il figlio compie 18 anni e ancora gli tocca negoziare per ogni desiderio con me genitore? Ebbene sì.
> Farà una fatica bestia a possedere oggetti che piacciono a lui ma non piacciono a me? Meglio: si dovrà trovare il modo di avere il denaro per procurarseli, e questo lo renderà più autonomo da me. Bene.
> Discutere su come si spende il denaro da parte di ciascun componente di una famiglia è la sola cosa davvero educativa quando ci son di mezzo i soldi.


Invece io ritengo che la più alta scuola di un genitore sia quella di aiutare un figlio ad imparare a camminare con le sue gambe. Terribile, francamente, questa espressione dipendere da me...

E mi riporta a quella proposta di mio padre quando ero in crisi con la scuola...mi fece una proposta che non potevo rifiutare...mi disse, tu prendi quella maturità e non perdere l'anno, ( recuperai in tre mesi sette materie sotto), e io ti garantisco che poi farai tutto quello che vorrai...

Infatti io a 19 anni ero TOTALMENTE indipendente dai miei genitori, altro che tu dipendi da me...

Sai che schifo se ora ritenessi...ora siete vecchi e dipendete da ME.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece io ritengo che la più alta scuola di un genitore sia quella di aiutare un figlio ad imparare a camminare con le sue gambe. Terribile, francamente, questa espressione dipendere da me...
> 
> E mi riporta a quella proposta di mio padre quando ero in crisi con la scuola...mi fece una proposta che non potevo rifiutare...mi disse, tu prendi quella maturità e non perdere l'anno, ( recuperai in tre mesi sette materie sotto), e io ti garantisco che poi farai tutto quello che vorrai...
> 
> ...


Non hai capito niente.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ho figli, ma non darei mai la paghetta a un figlio, mai. Finché non è in grado di mantenersi da sé, deve avere la netta percezione che dipende da me, deve fare lo sforzo di chiedere e sopportare eventualmente i miei NO.
> Dare la paghetta significa spesso rinunciare a controllare quali siano i suoi desideri di consumo, significa spesso permettersi di distrarsi dall'essere genitori. Insomma, è molto comodo per un genitore, e piuttosto triste per un figlio.
> Il figlio compie 18 anni e ancora gli tocca negoziare per ogni desiderio con me genitore? Ebbene sì.
> Farà una fatica bestia a possedere oggetti che piacciono a lui ma non piacciono a me? Meglio: si dovrà trovare il modo di avere il denaro per procurarseli, e questo lo renderà più autonomo da me. Bene.
> Discutere su come si spende il denaro da parte di ciascun componente di una famiglia è la sola cosa davvero educativa quando ci son di mezzo i soldi.


forse sarebbe meglio ,prima ,discutere
 sul modo di come ci si dovrebbe 
procurare il denaro...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me la buttate giù pesante ...e francamente sono sempre stata una piuttosto severa.
> che certe responsabilità e impegni siano prioritari questo in una buona educazione sta alla base, ma se oltre a questo ogni tanto c'è un premio non penso proprio che diventi diseducativo, uno stimolo in più come tanti.
> come un bravo e una carezza che non fanno mai male


Un successo è già una ricompensa in sé.
Naturale che i genitori vogliano manifestare la loro approvazione e soddisfazione. Basta trovare un modo per festeggiare insieme anche solo fare i biscotti insieme, se piccoli, o andare al cinema insieme. Mi sembra molto meglio del dare dei soldi con i quali andare al cinema senza i genitori.


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ho figli, ma non darei mai la paghetta a un figlio, mai. Finché non è in grado di mantenersi da sé, deve avere la netta percezione che dipende da me, deve fare lo sforzo di chiedere e sopportare eventualmente i miei NO.
> Dare la paghetta significa spesso rinunciare a controllare quali siano i suoi desideri di consumo, significa spesso permettersi di distrarsi dall'essere genitori. Insomma, è molto comodo per un genitore, e piuttosto triste per un figlio.
> Il figlio compie 18 anni e ancora gli tocca negoziare per ogni desiderio con me genitore? Ebbene sì.
> Farà una fatica bestia a possedere oggetti che piacciono a lui ma non piacciono a me? Meglio: si dovrà trovare il modo di avere il denaro per procurarseli, e questo lo renderà più autonomo da me. Bene.
> Discutere su come si spende il denaro da parte di ciascun componente di una famiglia è la sola cosa davvero educativa quando ci son di mezzo i soldi.


Fantastica, questo lo fa chi non si fida dei figli, chi non li ritiene abbastanza responsabili e con la testa sulle spalle, chi e' talmente assente sia fisicamente che emotivamente dalla vita dei figli da dover esercitare il controllo attraverso l'uso che questi fanno del danaro. E facendo cosi li rende dei questuanti mano tesa, che non si responsabilizzeranno mai perche' mai glie ne e' stata data l'opportunita', oppure li costringerranno a trovare un lavoro presto e a non finire gli studi, nel caso piu' ottimistico, quando non dei piccoli ladruncoli....


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Principessa, personalmente, come già precedentemente detto, ritengo che l'elargire denaro come premio per i risultati scolasti ottenuti sia molto diseducativo, il segnale che si lancia al bambino è sbagliato. I risultati scolastici devono essere percepiti dal bambino come un "dovere", un suo investimento personale per il futuro e non un _do ut des_


Per me è una primitiva forma di retribuzione più che un premio. 
Ci tengo a insegnare il concetto "lavoro = guadagno". 

Purtroppo cresceranno in una società infame dove verranno illusi e spinti a lavorare gratis. 

Mi piace che capisca da subito che il suo impegno vale tanto. 

Il concetto del dovere lo assimilerà ugualmente perché se non lavora, avrà delle punizioni e delle limitazioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fantastica, questo lo fa chi non si fida dei figli, chi non li ritiene abbastanza responsabili e con la testa sulle spalle, chi e' talmente assente sia fisicamente che emotivamente dalla vita dei figli da dover esercitare il controllo attraverso l'uso che questi fanno del danaro. E facendo cosi li rende dei questuanti mano tesa, che non si responsabilizzeranno mai perche' mai glie ne e' stata data l'opportunita',* oppure li costringerranno a trovare un lavoro presto e a non finire gli studi, nel caso piu' ottimistico, quando non dei piccoli ladruncoli..*..


BOOM.


----------



## drusilla (17 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> BOOM.


Guarda che non è un temore infondato. Anche se si arriva a quello è evidente che tutto l'impianto educativo è stato sbagliato, lo so. 
Poi se ho tempo descrivo il caso del figlio di un'amica.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fantastica, questo lo fa chi non si fida dei figli, chi non li ritiene abbastanza responsabili e con la testa sulle spalle, chi e' talmente assente sia fisicamente che emotivamente dalla vita dei figli da dover esercitare il controllo attraverso l'uso che questi fanno del danaro. E facendo cosi li rende dei questuanti mano tesa, che non si responsabilizzeranno mai perche' mai glie ne e' stata data l'opportunita', oppure li costringerranno a trovare un lavoro presto e a non finire gli studi, nel caso piu' ottimistico, quando non dei piccoli ladruncoli....


Ci si può fidare di chi è trasparente. 
Se in casa un figlio desidera un certo oggetto ha il diritto di dirlo, la sua parola viene presa in considerazione, si parla, si valuta CON lui l'opportunità o la non opportunità di fare un certo acquisto e poi si procede o con il sì o con il no, laddove il no sia il più possibile condiviso con lui. Se il figlio fa i capricci, si resiste, punto. E' dura? Sì è dura. E chi ha detto che fare il genitore è una passeggiata? E' un atto educativo da parte di un genitore che sappia che è LUI e NON il figlio ad avere la responsabilità degli acquisti che si fanno in casa, almeno finché quel figlio oggettivamente dipende da quella casa, ecchecazzo. Il _questuante mano-tesa_ va educato a rendersi conto di quando è il caso di fare quella figura lì di chiedere e quando può rinunciare a chiedere, perché non è bello MAI chiedere in una casa dove si valuta in cosa spendere il denaro. Certo, se in casa si spende sempre senza criterio, si improvvisa, si seguono compulsioni consumistiche, allora vabbè, quel figlio vien su male comunque, paghetta o non paghetta.


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ci si può fidare di chi è trasparente.
> Se in casa un figlio desidera un certo oggetto ha il diritto di dirlo, la sua parola viene presa in considerazione, si parla, si valuta CON lui l'opportunità o la non opportunità di fare un certo acquisto e poi si procede o con il sì o con il no, laddove il no sia il più possibile condiviso con lui. Se il figlio fa i capricci, si resiste, punto. E' dura? Sì è dura. E chi ha detto che fare il genitore è una passeggiata? E' un atto educativo da parte di un genitore che sappia che è LUI e NON il figlio ad avere la responsabilità degli acquisti che si fanno in casa, almeno finché quel figlio oggettivamente dipende da quella casa, ecchecazzo. Il _questuante mano-tesa_ va educato a rendersi conto di quando è il caso di fare quella figura lì di chiedere e quando può rinunciare a chiedere, perché non è bello MAI chiedere in una casa dove si valuta in cosa spendere il denaro. Certo, se in casa si spende sempre senza criterio, si improvvisa, si seguono compulsioni consumistiche, allora vabbè, quel figlio vien su male comunque, paghetta o non paghetta.


Bisognerebbe scindere tra bambini piccoli ed adolescenti.
Come bisogna comportarsi con un adolescente che deve affrontare delle spese per il quotidiano? Per interessi sani: materiali per scuola, romanzi o dischi, per arrivare financo alle calze e alle mutande. Le mutande gliele compri tu? Conosco madri che hanno continuato a comprare calze e mutande ai figli anche dopo che si sono sposati......


----------



## Fantastica (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe scindere tra bambini piccoli ed adolescenti.
> Come bisogna comportarsi con un adolescente che deve affrontare delle spese per il quotidiano? Per interessi sani: materiali per scuola, romanzi o dischi, per arrivare financo alle calze e alle mutande. Le mutande gliele compri tu? Conosco madri che hanno continuato a comprare calze e mutande ai figli anche dopo che si sono sposati......


Il finale è da patologia, ovviamente
Per il resto, può essere interessante anche per me madre sapere quali sono i materiali per la scuola e libri richiesti e anche quali gusti musicali o letterari ha mio figlio, no? Certo, hai fatto l'esempio di spese "buone" (o che in una famiglia che crede nel valore del sapere sarebbero buone e quindi del tutto lecite, e addirittura incoraggiate), ma appunto perché buone e trasparenti, si chiede e si dà (ma me lo devi chiedere, me lo devi chiedere sempre). 
Le mie amiche con figli adolescenti hanno una chiara idea delle mutande dei loro figli, e sì, gliele comprano loro, soprattutto perché di solito a un figlio non piace granché andarsi a comprare calze e mutande, eh, e nemmeno troppo gli abiti.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fantastica, questo lo fa chi non si fida dei figli, chi non li ritiene abbastanza responsabili e con la testa sulle spalle, chi e' talmente assente sia fisicamente che emotivamente dalla vita dei figli da dover esercitare il controllo attraverso l'uso che questi fanno del danaro. E facendo cosi li rende dei questuanti mano tesa, che non si responsabilizzeranno mai perche' mai glie ne e' stata data l'opportunita', oppure li costringerranno a trovare un lavoro presto e a non finire gli studi, nel caso piu' ottimistico, quando non dei piccoli ladruncoli....


Calma eh.
Io sono contraria alla paghetta e ho argomentato. Paventare scenari apocalittici per chi pensa che i ragazzini debbano essere tenuti sotto controllo mi sembra eccessivo.
Se c'è un problema attuale è che dai tredici anni (se va bene se no anche prima) ragazzini vengono abbandonati a loro stessi o al gruppo dei pari, immaginando che abbiano una maturità che non possono avere per scarsa esperienza e sviluppo cerebrale.
Ai miei figli non ho mai dato la paghetta e sono cresciuti proprio bene anche nel rapporto con il denaro.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calma eh.
> Io sono contraria alla paghetta e ho argomentato. Paventare scenari apocalittici per chi pensa che i ragazzini debbano essere tenuti sotto controllo mi sembra eccessivo.
> Se c'è un problema attuale è che dai tredici anni (se va bene se no anche prima) ragazzini vengono abbandonati a loro stessi o al gruppo dei pari, immaginando che abbiano una maturità che non possono avere per scarsa esperienza e sviluppo cerebrale.
> Ai miei figli non ho mai dato la paghetta e sono cresciuti proprio bene anche nel rapporto con il denaro.


Quoto. 
E aggiungo che è difficile trovare un equilibrio tra limiti e libertà da concedere a un figlio, ma, in generale, il porre limiti significa assumersi la responsabilità di controllare se vengono superati, inclina a seguire da vicino i propri figli, che non significa soffocarli, ma averne cura. Se poni limiti, devi prepararti, se ti va male, perché i figli sono persone e non fotocopie e spesso non sono come ti aspetti che siano, a LOTTARE e tener duro, a soffrire, come genitore. Però le soddisfazioni che hai nel lungo periodo sono, comportandosi così, il più delle volte grandissime, come nel tuo caso.


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calma eh.
> Io sono contraria alla paghetta e ho argomentato. Paventare scenari apocalittici per chi pensa che i ragazzini debbano essere tenuti sotto controllo mi sembra eccessivo.
> Se c'è un problema attuale è che dai tredici anni (se va bene se no anche prima) ragazzini vengono abbandonati a loro stessi o al gruppo dei pari, immaginando che abbiano una maturità che non possono avere per scarsa esperienza e sviluppo cerebrale.
> Ai miei figli non ho mai dato la paghetta e sono cresciuti proprio bene anche nel rapporto con il denaro.


Paghetta o no, credo sia difficile comunque tenerli sotto controllo  le cavolate non le fanno solo e soltanto grazie ai soldi che possono spendere autonomamente...

Il discorso di Tessa lo convidivido molto nella parte dove si parla di farli diventare questuanti.

Io trovo giusto che abbiano un minimo di soldi da spendere in autonomia e che, pian piano, comincino a non dover rendere conto proprio di tutto. Questo nemmeno vuol dire che non controllerò, anzi! Proprio perchè gli ho dato più "libertà", cercherei di capire cosa se ne fa, in modo discreto e senza farmene accorgere. 

Sapere che i genitori si fidano dà molta autostima ai figli, secondo me.

Io ho vissuto con due genitori molto rigidi che pretendevano che io fossi la prima della classe sempre e comunque e non mi hanno mai retribuito per il mio impegno o l'hanno fatto in maniera discontinua.
Per retribuzione non intendo chissà che. Ma anche solo avere due soldi per andare a prendere un gelato. Dovevo sempre chiedere a mano tesa. 
A me non andava perchè sono sempre stata orgogliosa e non ritenevo di dover giustificare le mie spese.
Fino alla terza media ho rigato dritto ma dopo di cavolate ne ho fatte parecchie. 

Non sono ancora madre ma voglio evitare che la mia prole si senta come mi sono sentita io.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> Paghetta o no, credo sia difficile comunque tenerli sotto controllo  le cavolate non le fanno solo e soltanto grazie ai soldi che possono spendere autonomamente...
> 
> Il discorso di Tessa lo convidivido molto nella parte dove si parla di farli diventare questuanti.
> 
> ...


... ma se sai che esce a prendere il gelato, sei così stronza da non darglieli tu spontaneamente i soldi? magari anche quelli per offrirlo all'amica?


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... ma se sai che esce a prendere il gelato, sei così stronza da non darglieli tu spontaneamente i soldi? magari anche quelli per offrirlo all'amica?


Non condivido il fatto che me li debba chiedere sempre...

Preferisco che sia "retribuita/o" per il lavoro a scuola e impari, pian piano, il valore del denaro e del risparmio.


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... ma se sai che esce a prendere il gelato, sei così stronza da non darglieli tu spontaneamente i soldi? magari anche quelli per offrirlo all'amica?


I soldi per prendere il gelato ce li ha, 5 euro nel portafoglino. Anche per l'amica. Entrambe 10 anni.
Mamma mi compri il gelato? 
Hai i tuoi soldi? Si. Compratelo. Entra in gelateria, chiedi tu fai tutto tu ne prendi uno anche per Giulia. Io vi aspetto fuori. 
Hai i tuoi soldi? No, li ho spesi per una merenda in più. Niente gelato.


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Non condivido il fatto che me li debba chiedere sempre...
> *
> *Preferisco che sia "retribuita/o" per il lavoro a scuola e impari, pian piano, il valore del denaro e del risparmio*.


Condivido tutto. Ma pare che a pensarla così in questa discussione siamo solo noi due.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2015)

Io do la paghetta da un paio di anni. 17 anni. 
Mangia a scuola, a volte non previsto. A volte dalla scuola va ad allenarsi. il sabato cena con i suoi amici in qualche bar
Lui sa che i soldi devono durare da tot a tot
Non chiedo che mi venga reso  conto di come li spende. 
Ogni tanto chiedo e se qualcosa non torna indago
Poi magari scopro, dopo essermi incazzata e aver pensato alle cose peggiori,  che paga la "cena" all'amico marocchino che altrimenti non potrebbe restare fuori con il resto della compagnia 
Ora ogni tanto fuma una sigaretta. Sa che sono contraria. L'importo della paghetta non varia. Faccia delle scelte


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... ma se sai che esce a prendere il gelato, sei così stronza da non darglieli tu spontaneamente i soldi? magari anche quelli per offrirlo all'amica?


Infatti. Non dare la paghetta non significa né non dar niente né farli elemosinare.
Forse bisogno chiarirsi.
Se si devono pagare l'autobus e la merenda i soldi per farlo è naturale che li abbiano e possono essere dati giornalmente o ogni tanto. Ma non sono una paghetta fissa che comprende una quota per spese totalmente libere così come per me è insensato che abbiano del tempo totalmente libero senza che i genitori sappiano come viene speso.
Per me quello che va evitato è quello che tanti hanno considerato educativo ed è invece per me maleducativo: introdurre un rapporto tra attività importanti, studio o collaborazione alla gestione della casa, che danno in sé soddisfazione.
È proprio retribuendo queste cose che si finisce per trovare pesanti e doverose, in senso negativo, ciò che è necessario o gratificante.
Voglio dire che se andare al cinema venisse retribuito piacerebbe meno.
Il denaro cambia la percezione delle cose e delle relazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io do la paghetta da un paio di anni. 17 anni.
> Mangia a scuola, a volte non previsto. A volte dalla scuola va ad allenarsi. il sabato cena con i suoi amici in qualche bar
> Lui sa che i soldi devono durare da tot a tot
> Non chiedo che mi venga reso  conto di come li spende.
> ...


Esatto. Non è paghetta. È dare il denaro sufficiente per le spese che sono necessarie e che magari si concordano insieme. Mio figlio era arrivato a dirmi che quella cifra era troppo alta per il pranzo fuori perché lui andava dove il panino costava meno.


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io do la paghetta da un paio di anni. 17 anni.
> Mangia a scuola, a volte non previsto. A volte dalla scuola va ad allenarsi. il sabato cena con i suoi amici in qualche bar
> Lui sa che i soldi devono durare da tot a tot
> Non chiedo che mi venga reso  conto di come li spende.
> ...


Farfalla questa si chiama paghetta. Esattamente quella che hai descritto, che contempla anche che con la *disposizione libera *della stessa tuo figlio stragiustamente possa pagare la pizza all'amico.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Non dare la paghetta non significa né non dar niente né farli elemosinare.
> Forse bisogno chiarirsi.
> Se si devono pagare l'autobus e la merenda i soldi per farlo è naturale che li abbiano e possono essere dati giornalmente o ogni tanto. Ma non sono una paghetta fissa che comprende una quota per spese totalmente libere così come per me è insensato che abbiano del tempo totalmente libero senza che i genitori sappiano come viene speso.
> Per me quello che va evitato è quello che tanti hanno considerato educativo ed è invece per me maleducativo: introdurre un rapporto tra attività importanti, studio o collaborazione alla gestione della casa, che danno in sé soddisfazione.
> ...


Quoto totalmente, e soprattutto l'ultima affermazione.


----------



## sienne (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esatto. Non è paghetta. È dare il denaro sufficiente per le spese che sono necessarie e che magari si concordano insieme. Mio figlio era arrivato a dirmi che quella cifra era troppo alta per il pranzo fuori perché lui andava dove il panino costava meno.



Ciao

stessa cosa con mia figlia. Non prende mai il Franco in più. 
Neanche quando i nonni vogliono dare qualcosa così. Dice, che non ne ha bisogno. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esatto. Non è paghetta. È dare il denaro sufficiente per le spese che sono necessarie e che magari si concordano insieme. Mio figlio era arrivato a dirmi che quella cifra era troppo alta per il pranzo fuori perché lui andava dove il panino costava meno.


Sempre paghetta e'. Parcellizzata, dilazionata.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sempre paghetta e'. Parcellizzata, dilazionata.


A volte basta solo intendersi sui termini e ci si scopre in sintonia.


----------



## drusilla (17 Aprile 2015)

Vi sto leggendo con molto interesse.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sempre paghetta e'.


E no. Se no sarebbe paghetta anche quando prepari la cena o compri i quaderni o le scarpe da ginnastica.
Sono spese necessarie che deve compiere quando non ci sei.
Il tuo esempio del gelato non lo capisco. Ci sei tu? Paghi tu. E sei tu che decidi se lo deve mangiare o se è in più o se è vicino all'ora di cena e non è il caso. 
Quando avevo 10 anni avevo scoperto che in albergo bastava dare il numero della camera per consumare. Non avete idea dei gelati che ho mangiato.
Ma il problema non era che così avevo avuto una disponibilità quasi infinita  (tipo Mamma ho perso l'aereo) ma che non ero stata sotto controllo e avevo mangiato troppo. 
Non sarebbe stato risolto con la paghetta perché avrei comunque rinunciato ad altro per troppi gelati.


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Non dare la paghetta non significa né non dar niente né farli elemosinare.
> Forse bisogno chiarirsi.
> Se si devono pagare l'autobus e la merenda i soldi per farlo è naturale che li abbiano e possono essere dati giornalmente o ogni tanto. *Ma non sono una paghetta fissa che comprende una quota per spese totalmente libere così come per me è insensato che abbiano del tempo totalmente libero senza che i genitori sappiano come viene speso.*
> Per me quello che va evitato è quello che tanti hanno considerato educativo ed è invece per me maleducativo: introdurre un rapporto tra attività importanti, studio o collaborazione alla gestione della casa, che danno in sé soddisfazione.
> ...


Ma io voglio che abbiano, pian piano, un minimo di libertà e di autonomia!
Chiaramente se sbagliano, sarà mio compito togliergliele così come gliele ho date. Ma perchè non concedere fiducia?


E come posso avere una visione idilliaca del bambino tale da pretendere che ami lo studio  e si senta gratificato per il solo fatto di sapere?

Io la vedo diversamente. Un lavoro non retribuito, anche se è una passione, finisce per non piacere. Un lavoro retribuito invece, anche se non piace, diventa più piacevole da eseguire.


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Farfalla questa si chiama paghetta. Esattamente quella che hai descritto, che contempla anche che con la *disposizione libera *della stessa tuo figlio stragiustamente possa pagare la pizza all'amico.


Già!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Farfalla questa si chiama paghetta. Esattamente quella che hai descritto, che contempla anche che con la *disposizione libera *della stessa tuo figlio stragiustamente possa pagare la pizza all'amico.


Infatti ho scritto che è una paghetta


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esatto. Non è paghetta. È dare il denaro sufficiente per le spese che sono necessarie e che magari si concordano insieme. Mio figlio era arrivato a dirmi che quella cifra era troppo alta per il pranzo fuori perché lui andava dove il panino costava meno.


Io il sabato gli do una cifra fissa per la settimana. Perché nin è paghetta?


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Se no sarebbe paghetta anche quando prepari la cena o compri i quaderni o le scarpe da ginnastica.
> Sono spese necessarie che deve compiere quando non ci sei.
> 
> Il tuo esempio del gelato non lo capisco. Ci sei tu? Paghi tu. E sei tu che decidi se lo deve mangiare o se è in più o se è vicino all'ora di cena e non è il caso.
> ...


Per me la paghetta a questo deve anche servire, a fare quelle spese che servono anche quando io non ci sono.

Se ha i suoi soldi, paga lei, anche il gelato, perché i suoi sodi servivano anche a questo. A dilazionarsi i gelati.

Anche io ho svuotato il frigo bar di un albergo dalle coca-cole. E le ho sostituite con acqua e terra e rimesso il tappo.

Anche rinunciare a qualcosa per comprare altro fa parte del processo di responsabilizzazione. Anche spiegare che il gelato ingrassa pero!


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io il sabato gli do una cifra fissa per la settimana. Perché nin è paghetta?


Forse mi sto confondendo ma mi sembrava che facessi parte del gruppo dei fondamentalisti della 'non paghetta'


----------



## Eratò (17 Aprile 2015)

I miei la paghetta non me la davano...Se mi serviva qualcosa o chiedevo i soldi a loro (e se consideravano 
che chiedevo troppi non me li davano) o approfittavo dei soldi che mi facevano come "regalo" nel compleanno e di Natale...La scuola e le faccende di case era naturale che si facessero per cui niente soldi.Se hanno fatto bene o male non lo so...Era così.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Forse mi sto confondendo ma mi sembrava che facessi parte del gruppo dei fondamentalisti della 'non paghetta'


Sono nel gruppo no a soldi dati per un bel voto o lavoretti in casa


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono nel gruppo no a soldi dati per un bel voto o lavoretti in casa


Il soldi dati per un bel voto sono un premio, non una paghetta/retribuzione.

Mi pare che nessuno qui abbia parlato di elargire premi (l'esempio da te descritto "prendi 7, ti dò 7 euro, prendi 8, ti dò 8 euro").

Io sono per una paghetta da aumentare, dimunuire o togliere a seconda della continuità/discontinuità dell'impegno scolastico.

Altre motivazioni per giustificare la paghetta quali sarebbero?

Vorrei capire.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il soldi dati per un bel voto sono un premio, non una paghetta/retribuzione.
> 
> Mi pare che nessuno qui abbia parlato di elargire premi (l'esempio da te descritto "prendi 7, ti dò 7 euro, prendi 8, ti dò 8 euro").
> 
> ...


La paghetta per come la intendo io è:
hai delle esigenze, non guadagni, io ti do un tot alla settimana che secondo me è la cifra corretta per le tue esigenze. Poi tu sei libero di spendere come credi quei soldi basta che giovedì non mi dici che li hai finiti e non puoi mangiare a scuola venerdi perchè sono affari tuoi.
La scuola è un tuo dovere. Vai bene ne va del tuo futuro, vai male pagherai sulla tua pelle le conseguenze di bocciature o estati di studio.
Hai 17 anni, il letto te lo fai perchè io lavoro 8/9 ore al giorno. La borse del calcio te la svuoti e se ho bisogno che prepari il tavolo lo fai.
Poi può essere, ed è accaduto questa settimana che torno dall'uff con le cuffie della Apple che volevi proprio perchè mi hai stupito comportandoti in un certo modo.


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La paghetta per come la intendo io è:
> hai delle esigenze, non guadagni, io ti do un tot alla settimana che secondo me è la cifra corretta per le tue esigenze. Poi tu sei libero di spendere come credi quei soldi basta che giovedì non mi dici che li hai finiti e non puoi mangiare a scuola venerdi perchè sono affari tuoi.
> *La scuola è un tuo dovere. Vai bene ne va del tuo futuro, vai male pagherai sulla tua pelle le conseguenze di bocciature o estati di studio.*
> Hai 17 anni, il letto te lo fai perchè io lavoro 8/9 ore al giorno. La borse del calcio te la svuoti e se ho bisogno che prepari il tavolo lo fai.
> Poi può essere, ed è accaduto questa settimana che torno dall'uff con le cuffie della Apple che volevi proprio perchè mi hai stupito comportandoti in un certo modo.


E' quello il punto che mi trova in disaccordo. Ma non per il principio in sè che è corretto e bello. Ma per la realtà in cui viviamo.

La società italiana non riconosce il merito. Chi studia anni e anni ed è bravo si ritrova troppo spesso a lavorare gratis (non dovrebbe mai succedere), ove invece persone quasi analfabete e peggio, senza valori, raggiungono livelli di carriera ottimi.

Per questo vorrei che la mia prole avesse ben chiaro da subito che ogni tipo di impegno, anche se gradito (es. adora studiare arte), vada sempre remunerato e riconosciuto.
Lavorare è un dovere, essere pagati è un diritto.

Solo così, credo, avrà il disgusto per ciò che è ingiusto e la spinta ad andare via da contesti degradanti, se le cose non dovessero migliorare (cosa probabile).


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

E





Principessa ha detto:


> Ma io voglio che abbiano, pian piano, un minimo di libertà e di autonomia!
> Chiaramente se sbagliano, sarà mio compito togliergliele così come gliele ho date. Ma perchè non concedere fiducia?
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ai bambini piace andare a scuola e imparare! Se si introduce una ricompensa troppo presto diventa una valutazione della loro persona.

Il richiedere voti alti e ricompensarli accentua la sensazione di impotenza e fallimento quando non vengono ottenuti.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E
> Ma ai bambini piace andare a scuola e imparare! Se si introduce una ricompensa troppo presto diventa una valutazione della loro persona.
> 
> Il richiedere voti alti e ricompensarli accentua la sensazione di impotenza e fallimento quando non vengono ottenuti.


Quoto.


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E
> Ma ai bambini piace andare a scuola e imparare! Se si introduce una ricompensa troppo presto diventa una valutazione della loro persona.
> 
> Il richiedere voti alti e ricompensarli accentua la sensazione di impotenza e fallimento quando non vengono ottenuti.


Beh aspetta, la retribuzione secondo me va data quando saranno in grado di entrare in un negozio e comprare qualcosa  Per come la vedo io dopo i 10 anni.

La sensazione di fallimento è giusto che la abbiano, se non hanno lavorato come si deve. Come fanno ad imparare se sbagliano e ne sono contenti, come se non fosse successo nulla?


----------



## Homer (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E
> Ma ai bambini piace andare a scuola e imparare! Se si introduce una ricompensa troppo presto diventa una valutazione della loro persona.
> 
> Il richiedere voti alti e ricompensarli accentua la sensazione di impotenza e fallimento quando non vengono ottenuti.


Concordo


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E
> *
> Ma ai bambini piace andare a scuola e imparare!* Se si introduce una ricompensa troppo presto diventa una valutazione della loro persona.
> 
> Il richiedere voti alti e ricompensarli accentua la sensazione di impotenza e fallimento quando non vengono ottenuti.


Sei proprio sicura che a tutti i bambini-adolescenti piaccia andare a scuola e imparare?


----------



## lunaiena (17 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh aspetta, la retribuzione secondo me va data quando saranno in grado di entrare in un negozio e comprare qualcosa  Per come la vedo io dopo i 10 anni.
> 
> La sensazione di fallimento è giusto che la abbiano, se non hanno lavorato come si deve. Come fanno ad imparare se sbagliano e ne sono contenti, come se non fosse successo nulla?


ci vanno già a sette...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di aver risposto.
> Io non sono d'accordo.
> L'importante è capirsi.
> Poi è scontato che si facciano errori nell'educazione dei figli e se complessivamente siamo genitori amorevoli, sicuri e coerenti i figli crescono bene comunque. Come diceva mi pare Spleen poi devono metterci del loro. Come abbiamo fatto tutti.



Immaginavo vi potessi non concordare...
Su cosa?
e perché?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh aspetta, la retribuzione secondo me va data quando saranno in grado di entrare in un negozio e comprare qualcosa  Per come la vedo io dopo i 10 anni.
> 
> La sensazione di fallimento è giusto che la abbiano, se non hanno lavorato come si deve. Come fanno ad imparare se sbagliano e ne sono contenti, come se non fosse successo nulla?


I bambini vogliono imparare se non riescono è perché non riescono.

Attribuire la non riuscita a cattiva volontà li mortifica.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei proprio sicura che a tutti i bambini-adolescenti piaccia andare a scuola e imparare?


Non piace a quelli che sono stati mortificati.

In un altra discussione dicevate dei risultati scolastici con orgoglio per quelli positivi e con la convinzione di essere negati per ciò che evidentemente vi è stato insegnato male. Eppure quei giudizi li sentite, li sentiamo attuali.
Quelle materie non ci piacevano perché trovavamo difficoltà, non trovavamo difficoltà perché eravamo cattivi. Certo riuscire ci avrebbe richiesto un impegno straordinario ma non sempre è sufficiente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Immaginavo vi potessi non concordare...
> Su cosa?
> e perché?


Ho scritto molti post.


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bambini vogliono imparare se non riescono è perché non riescono.
> 
> Attribuire la non riuscita a cattiva volontà li mortifica.



Gia' tutti diligenti e coscienziosi e pieni di voglia di imparare e che bello andare a scuola essere interrogati e poi tornare a casa e fare i compiti wow che figata.....  
Invece e' pieno di giovani potenzialmente brillanti che non hanno proprio nessuna voglia di studiare ne' di dedicarsi ad altro. Che si trascinano dal divano al letto. Che perdono del gran tempo sotto gli occhi di genitori immobili.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto molti post.



scusami


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Gia' tutti diligenti e coscienziosi e pieni di voglia di imparare e che bello andare a scuola essere interrogati e poi tornare a casa e fare i compiti wow che figata.....
> Invece e' pieno di giovani potenzialmente brillanti che non hanno proprio nessuna voglia di studiare ne' di dedicarsi ad altro. Che si trascinano dal divano al letto. Che perdono del gran tempo sotto gli occhi di genitori immobili.


Immobili non lo so
Mio figlio è uno di quelli che potrebbe dare molto di più
Di certo non lo invoglio con la prospettiva dei soldi a studiare. O meglio probabilemente lo invoglierei ma lo trovo diseducativo
A 17 anni è ora che capisca cosa vuole fare della sua vita e che capisca che le sue azioni avranno conseguenze non punitive ma direttamente sul suo futuro


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Immobili non lo so
> Mio figlio è uno di quelli che potrebbe dare molto di più
> Di certo non lo invoglio con la prospettiva dei soldi a studiare. O meglio probabilemente lo invoglierei ma lo trovo diseducativo
> A 17 anni è ora che capisca cosa vuole fare della sua vita e che capisca che le sue azioni avranno conseguenze non punitive ma direttamente sul suo futuro


Non c'e' una ricetta in effetti. A volte e' necessario intevenire perche' l'amor proprio non fa leva su tutti ne' le conseguenze sul futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Gia' tutti diligenti e coscienziosi e pieni di voglia di imparare e che bello andare a scuola essere interrogati e poi tornare a casa e fare i compiti wow che figata.....
> Invece e' pieno di giovani potenzialmente brillanti che non hanno proprio nessuna voglia di studiare ne' di dedicarsi ad altro. Che si trascinano dal divano al letto. Che perdono del gran tempo sotto gli occhi di genitori immobili.



Basta pagarli?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> scusami


Non è mancanza di volontà :mexican: non voglio essere noiosa.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non c'e' una ricetta in effetti. A volte e' necessario intevenire perche' l'amor proprio non fa leva su tutti ne' le conseguenze sul futuro.


È l'amor proprio che fa trascinare dal letto al divano per evitare altre frustrazioni che distruggerebbero la residua autostima. È più facile dire non voglio piuttosto che non riesco.

Ma non è che se mi pagano riesco a fare l'ingegnere aerospaziale.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Aprile 2015)

Vorrei sparare un'altra cazzata. chiedo scusa e sono serio.

Ricordo quando mia madre mi dava la paghetta, ero piccolo, attorno ai 6 anni? ( boh credo) quella paghetta veniva utilizzata esclusivamente per comprare un fumetto che se ricordo bene, costava 300 lire. Allora mia madre si sacrificava per darmeli, TANTISSIMO, e levava soldi per comprare quelle onnipresenti uova e latte che erano la base quotidiana di cibo. 

Cazzata sparata. Ciao homer..! :rotfl:

Ops dimenticavo una cosa, 300 lire al mese eh.


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È l'amor proprio che fa trascinare dal letto al divano per evitare altre frustrazioni che distruggerebbero la residua autostima. È più facile dire non voglio piuttosto che non riesco.
> 
> Ma non è che se mi pagano riesco a fare l'ingegnere aerospaziale.


Ne fai una questione di buona volonta' che non soppersce a doti limitate. 
Non contempli i casi in cui le doti ci sono ma mancano completamente gli stimoli. 
O trovi gli stimoli o io non assisto inerme alla inutile perdita del tuo tempo. Se ti applichi, e non solo nello studio, puo' essere qualsiasi cosa esercitata con passione, son qui e ti sostengo e ti gratifico. Se non ti applichi inizio a tagliare.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ne fai una questione di buona volonta' che non soppersce a doti limitate.
> Non contempli i casi in cui le doti ci sono ma mancano completamente gli stimoli.
> O trovi gli stimoli o io non assisto inerme alla inutile perdita del tuo tempo. Se ti applichi, e non solo nello studio, puo' essere qualsiasi cosa esercitata con passione, son qui e ti sostengo e ti gratifico. *Se non ti applichi inizio a tagliare.*


Infatti taglio
Ma non do come incentivo. Proprio perchè è in grado di farlo


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti taglio
> Ma non do come incentivo. Proprio perchè è in grado di farlo


Hai letto 'Gli sdraiati' di Michele Serra?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Hai letto 'Gli sdraiati' di Michele Serra?


no


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> no


E' autobiografico. Parla del rapporto tra un padre assente ed il figlio adolescente in crisi di stimoli. 
Spesso dietro l'apatia c'e' un mondo che noi non conosciamo. 
Nessun riferimento al caso tuo, solo che mi e' venuto in mente visto l'argomento.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' autobiografico. Parla del rapporto tra un padre assente ed il figlio adolescente in crisi di stimoli.
> Spesso dietro l'apatia c'e' un mondo che noi non conosciamo.
> Nessun riferimento al caso tuo, solo che mi e' venuto in mente visto l'argomento.


Lo segno
Ma guarda mio figlio è tutto tranne che apatico. Magari lo fosse un po'. Potesse non andrebbe nemmeno a dormire. Non sta fermo un attimo, ipersportivo, mille interessi. Peccato che al momento la scuola non risulta essere tra questi


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo segno
> Ma guarda mio figlio è tutto tranne che apatico. Magari lo fosse un po'. Potesse non andrebbe nemmeno a dormire. Non sta fermo un attimo, ipersportivo, mille interessi. Peccato che al momento la scuola non risulta essere tra questi


L'importante e' che sia attivo! Poi si mettera' in riga anche su quello.


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bambini vogliono imparare se non riescono è perché non riescono.
> 
> Attribuire la non riuscita a cattiva volontà li mortifica.


Ma dai... molto spesso semplicemente non hanno voglia di studiare  Io mi riferivo a questi casi.

Hai ragione che li mortifica in altri casi. Non è mia intenzione farlo.

Ho specificato prima che la mia prole avrà tutto il mio appoggio e sostegno nello studio (che non vorrà dire naturalmente "fargli i compiti" ma solo aiutare). Questo vuol dire anche che, laddove non ci riuscirà, non potrò prendermela con lui/lei perchè la responsabilità sarà anche mia che non sono stata capace di fargli/le capire bene le cose.


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Gia' tutti diligenti e coscienziosi e pieni di voglia di imparare e che bello andare a scuola essere interrogati e poi tornare a casa e fare i compiti wow che figata.....
> Invece e' pieno di giovani potenzialmente brillanti che non hanno proprio nessuna voglia di studiare ne' di dedicarsi ad altro. Che si trascinano dal divano al letto. Che perdono del gran tempo sotto gli occhi di genitori immobili.


In effetti Brunetta ha una visione bellissima dei bimbi e dei ragazzi di oggi!!! 

Ma magari fossero tutti così!


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti taglio
> Ma non do come incentivo. Proprio perchè è in grado di farlo


Scusa Farfalla, ma tagliare i viveri quando i propri bambini/ragazzi non studiano è togliergli un incentivo che prima avevano (studiando e facendo il proprio dovere).

Il messaggio che passa è lo stesso di chi "retribuisce", alla fine!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo non è che io penso che i bambini non devono mangiare il gelato. Chiunque in determinate situazioni dà i soldi per il gelato.
Quello che ritengo sbagliato è introdurre il denaro in un rapporto affettivo modificando le motivazioni dei comportamenti. Se vengo pagato per fare qualcosa vuol dire che posso non farlo.
Se i genitori esprimono approvazione con il denaro vuol dire che pensano che la loro approvazione o disapprovazione non è sufficiente.
Come quel genio del conte che non era in grado di imporre un comportamento alla figlia e lo ha fatto fare dall'amico carabiniere.
Per me c'è l'idea che essere contenti di sé e di rendere contenti e fieri i genitori non sia sufficiente.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimo non è che io penso che i bambini non devono mangiare il gelato. Chiunque in determinate situazioni dà i soldi per il gelato.
> Quello che ritengo sbagliato è introdurre il denaro in un rapporto affettivo modificando le motivazioni dei comportamenti. Se vengo pagato per fare qualcosa vuol dire che posso non farlo.
> Se i genitori esprimono approvazione con il denaro vuol dire che pensano che la loro approvazione o disapprovazione non è sufficiente.
> Come quel genio del conte che non era in grado di imporre un comportamento alla figlia e lo ha fatto fare dall'amico carabiniere.
> Per me c'è l'idea che essere contenti di sé e di rendere contenti e fieri i genitori non sia sufficiente.


Non è del.tutto vero. È sufficiente ma nn a comprare il gelato...o altro..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non è del.tutto vero. È sufficiente ma nn a comprare il gelato...o altro..


Non ho capito cosa non è vero


----------

